# Be warned I'm a babbler!!!



## itsnowmyturn

I have just put this in the WTT journal section but might as well put it here too and use this when I move over to the TTC section and hopefully in time the pregnancy section.

My name is Lesley I am 24 years old and my partner Adam is 32, we have been together for 3 years on the 25th July and been living together for 2 years on the 25th July too. 

I have several medical conditions: Endometriosis, possible Adenomyosis, Fibromyaglia, Ehlers-Danlos Hypermobility, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Alpha EEG Anomaly (a sleeping disorder), Restless Leg Syndrome and Periodic Limb Movement Disorder, Localised Provoked Vestibulitis (had surgery for this on 3rd July this year), I also have damaged nerves on my back from having Shingles a few years ago, possible IBS....I think that's it, I can't think of any others right now but there are probably more 

I am currently on a 6 month course of zoladex for the endometriosis and possible adenomyosis which puts your body into a temporary menopause, I also chose not to take HRT with this as I didn't see the point in taking the hormones away to sort the pain if I was just going to add them back in I also take quite strong pain killerss for the fibromyalgia, it's called buprenorphine, I was on 35 micrograms per hour until recently when I reduced it back down to 25, this is for 3 weeks and then I hope to reduce it to 15 for 3 weeks then 10 for 3 weeks and then finally 5 for 3 weeks before being completely buprenophine free, I take 8 paracetamol a day which my dr recommended as a baseline pain relief. Unfortunately the pain relief doesn't touch my endo pain which renders me useless and feeling like I'm in the last stages of labour (never had a kid but I'm sure it's how it will be, particularly with the intense need to bear down and push, feels like I need my bowels open but actually don't)

On Monday I started my third diet since I piled on 5 stone in 18 months on the depo injection when I was 17, worst mistake of my life!!! I went from 10 stone 4 to 15 stone 4, I managed to lose lots and got down to about 12 and a half stone, that slowly crept back up to 14.9 which I got down to 12.1 last August and that has gone back up to Mondays start weight of 12.13, in 2 days I've managed to lose 2lbs ....my all time wannabe weight is 10 and a half but I will settle for between 11.7 ad 11.13 (want to stay below 12). 

My last Zoladex injection will hopefully be the day I return from holiday September 13th, and the 4 weeks later it will wear off and I am hoping to start my TTC journey on October 11th.

Last year I changed jobs due to illness, I went part-time, this was essential at the time but now I'm struggling financially and have started looking for a new job recently, I'm quite hopeful for one they are currently shortlisting for. My partner was recently sacked from his job, luckily he very quickly got another job however this is a temporary job so certainly not secure. We were house hunting when I changed jobs so had to delay, had to delay again due to boyfriends job and now we have put on hold until boyfriend gets another permanent contract and I go back full-time, unfortunately my current employer cannot give me the hours I want so got no choice but to move jobs again.

Well I'm sure I have gone on for far too long now 

Thank you all for reading my story


----------



## july2013

Hey! Good luck TTC when the time comes!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## itsnowmyturn

thanks i have been on here a while just never introduced myself thought it was about time


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi and welcome 
Good luck


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome to BnB!! :flower:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## MomWife

Hello and welcome! I like people who talk/chat too much!!!:haha:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

MomWife said:


> Hello and welcome! I like people who talk/chat too much!!!:haha:

U will love me then haha


----------



## MomWife

itsnowmyturn said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome! I like people who talk/chat too much!!!:haha:
> 
> U will love me then hahaClick to expand...

Well let's get to chatting!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol I do love a good natter. Where are u from? I'm in Birmingham England, don't like it and can't wait to move lol, used to live in Nottingham which is where I went to uni and I loved it there. My family all live around the Rotherham area (near Sheffield) and I grew up in worksop, obviously none of this means squat if ur not from England lol therefore ignore the above!! lol

I lost 3lb last week, very pleased with it, week two starting weight is 12 stone 10. I have a hol on 29th august and would love to be almost 12 stone but I no Il put on while away, two weeks all inclusive...its hard not to lol.


----------



## MomWife

LOL! I live in Ohio which I absolutely hate! For the past 2 days it have been raining, Sometimes the weather is around 90 degrees then the next day it will be 67 degrees!! This weather sucks! I am only here since my mom and my sister live here. In a few years we will move, but DH and I have to do plenty of research on that first! Keep up the good luck on the weight lost. :thumbup: I can't wait until next month since I am taking a break from college!!:yipee::yipee: I am not going to lie, I wish I had some snacks!! I wish I never called my mom since she was talking about all the snacks she bought from the store. I am not going to give in, I have my bottle of water next to me.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol water truly is a dieters best friend lol, my partner on the other hand is a dieters worst enemy lol instead of buying my flowers n stuff he likes to treat me to the things I love which are obviously all bad for me lol so he leaves choc for me offers me ice creams and stuff n I'm like really? I'm dieting here!! But he's lucky he can eat what ever he wants and stays really skinny, altho I have noticed some weight gain recently but he's now 32 n looking pretty good for it, BMI of 21 is very good for a middle aged man lol no beer belly just yet lol.

We had a huge thunder storm last night so bad it kept me awake, we've had a 3 week heat wave though so can't complain lol, I just hope it doesn't rain tomorrow because I have to go into town for an interview at the children's hospital so don't want to be soaked thru or looking like I've Bern dragged thru a hedge backwards lol. The weather here is normally pretty miserable, me and Adam have often talked about emigrating to Greece, its so chilled out there and their summers are amazing and winters not as cold as ours, wish we could afford it. 

What are you doing at college? I have a psychology degree but they forget to tell you its pretty worthless without a masters to back it up which is really annoying, I've decided that if I haven't got anywhere with psychology by 2017/18 that I'm going to do midwifery instead, can't wait forever for a career can I. I'm currently working in the NHS so hoping that eventually that will lead me to getting some psych experience but I can't be sure it will


----------



## MomWife

That is great that your partner do not have a beer belly yet! My hubby have gained weight over the past 6 months and he has a beer belly. He always tell me this after he eats 1 meal: I don't understand after I eat anything I gain more weight, this stomach of mines will not go away. I tell him that he have to lay off the hamburgers, fast food, and caffeine since he loves pepsi and other caffeine drinks. Around midnight, he wanted me to fix him some hamburgers. He begged me and told me that wasn't going to go to sleep!:nope: But of course I knew he would go to sleep after he ate the hamburgers and that is exactly what he did within 20 minutes after eating. Hopefully soon he will slow down his bad eating habits. 

It is raining again here!! :growlmad: Don't like it one bit. I go to school for Bachelor of Science in Healthcare Management. I only have 5 courses left. The reason why I am taking a break since I have to save up some money for the rest of my courses. I am happy that I only have 5 courses but upset that I have to pay for the rest out of pocket!:shrug: I guess it is better paying for 5 classes than paying for 10 classes. I have been filling out scholarship applications hoping that I get a scholarship soon. My first degree was Medical Administrative Assistant and jobs kept calling me offering me very little money, I said I did not go to college for 2 years to only be making chump change! I knew then that I should have picked a different major such as Healthcare Management, which it would took longer than 2 years to finish. Well we can keep thinking about the past, we just have to think about our future. My hubby tells me that whenever I bring up the past, expecially about schooling. I hope everything works out for you in your career! Keep thinking positive!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I've ended up with about £25,000 of debt for my uni fees, its so difficult to get a good education and I have ended up with nothing to show for it except for a job I could get without a degree. It is frustrating.

My fella has got bad eating habits but wow a hamburger at midnight! That is extreme. I have just started doin mass cooking, so every now and then I will buy a ton of food and cook it, yesterday I made 4 portions of lasagne, 8 portions of spag bol, fried off 6 portions of meat for stir frys, did 3 portions of mash with spring onion and cooked 4 pork chops, this is now all in the freezer ready for when we cant be bothered to cook. The good thing about it is that its all good home cooked food and has at least 3 portions of veg in each portion or food. I am trying to eat healthier to lose weight and prepare for TTC. Today I havent had time to even think about food preparing for my interview tomorrow aarrggghhh!!! I have never prepared for an interview before just gone and made everything up on the spot lol but for once I want to be prepared for the questions that they are going to throw at me, I think they will be able to smell my desperation haha. What do you want to do after your course??


----------



## MomWife

Yea I know it is very extreme! That is a great idea with the mass cooking. I think I will start with that next week. I cook daily, which I am tired of doing, some days you just want to relax and read or catch a good movie or just pamper yourself. I remember when I was going on interviews I was making tuff up also LOL! I think it is alwys best to be prepared for interviews since you just might get the job that you really want. I always get nrevous on interviews, I just hope when the time comes for me to get the job of my dreams that I do not sweat one bit! After I graduate, I want to get a administrative position in a hospital but it is soo many different positions I can go into. I know it will take me years to obtain a management position since I need years of experience but I have to start somewhere. While I am on my break, I am going to volunteer at a hospital. One of my associates told me that she got hired in a clinic since she was volunteering for the clinic for a year. Currently, they are paying for her schooling, which is great! I hope I will get her luck!

Good luck on your interview tomorrow. I hope you get it:thumbup::thumbup: Let me know what happens.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

tanks, i dont normally get nervous about interviews but i am a little bit, iv only done todays prep and spent half the time on here lol, i have just written down some key parts of old jobs and key phrases to try and get in there, i have sooo much to do tonight, I have to find three pieces of ID, my BTEC certificate, I need to have a shower, straighten my hair, take my tatty old nail polish off, and do my eye brows. My interview is at 9:30 and getting the train in at 8:15 to make sure I'm there on time. I hate early mornings, dont normally get up until 10 at the earliest unless Im at work or have a doctors or hospital appointment.

I agree volunteering gets you very far, I wish I could have volunteered while I was at university it would have given me more chance of getting an assistant psychologist post, but most of them are only temporary jobs and that just wont do for me. nowadays its not what you know but who you know, if I dont get this job tomorrow I might have an opportunity to get some psychology experience but i will cross that bridge if I dont get this job, unfortunately goin back fulltime will mean thats the end of the possibility to get experience and will prob mean that I can never get a psych job


----------



## MomWife

I hope the interview went okay! I am putting my resume together since I have to get a job because I have to finish school. I just hope I land a job that I like cause sometimes when people have jobs that they do not like it, in due time the employer will notice. I hope I get a job before September, well if I do it will probably be through a temp agency since temp agencies have plenty of jobs which is horrible. I rather go get hired in through a company instead of through a temp agency. 

Yesterday I had a very bad headache, I guess because hubby was complaining about how he don't like none of his jobs that he get hired into. :growlmad: I told him how it is so easy for him to get a job sinc ehe have experience, but when it comes to me, it is very hard since I have not worked in years!!! The only recent experience I have is volunteering at an elementary school and going to college.:growlmad:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well interview went ok, I was there from 9:30 till 3:30 for test and interview, they just called and offered me a job, unfortunately it is for a fixed term for a year then probably find me another post within the hospital. I said I wud have to discuss it with my oh but I can't accept it because it wud mean I have to put TTC on hold for a year and wudnt be able to move house cos the mortgage company wudnt touch me with a barge pole!! 
I'm a little Peed off about it because the job was specifically advertised as a permanent contract, they had 8 posts so interested if they have done this to everyone. I'm deliberately avoiding temp contracts because I need to be in a job that's secure and let me move and have a baby. 
It's a bit disappointing but no point in wollowing in misery, I have to call them back tomorrow and tell hr my answer. Can they do that? Advertise permanent and offer temp?


----------



## MomWife

I am sorry that the job offer didn't go as you would like. I do notice here in Ohio that temp agencies do the exact same thing. I remember my DH was going on a interview and the temp agency told him that the job is permanent but when he finally go to the offical interview at the company, they told him that the position was only temp for 6 months. I don't understand it either with temp agencies. They have all these jobs tied up so that most people have to go through them to get a decent job. I know plenty of recent graduates have to find a job through temp agencies, you would think because they have a degree that they can apply to the company not through a temp agecy. I wish you luck on any future interviews and I hope you can find a decent job. :thumbup: Keep looking for a permanent job so that you can do everything that you want to do.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks was feelin deflated from it, I wudnt have gone for it if it wasn't permanent. Just need these little things to fall into place n will be our answers but nothin is ever easy in thus world lol.

How's things ur end? 

I'm going house hunting tomorrow while I'm still off work to c the houses we like so when things do start goin right we can get goin, feels a bit pointless now I don't have thus job but the viewings are all booked now so might as well xx


----------



## MomWife

You are right when you say that nothing is easy in this world!! I am doing ok just started on my resume. Will be applying for jobs this week, hopefully somebody will give me a chance, I only have 5 courses left. It would be great that somebody will hire me, I will be so excited. But like you said nothing is easy in this world. It has been 12 days off of birth control pills. I am happy about that!! How is your day going so far?


----------



## dizzy65

Welcome to bnb!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Not too bad, been to view houses n not many of them went too well, one that's a potential but we have to look into something because its got a complex area....typical hey not straight forward lol. I'm back at work next Wednesday but not looking forward to it. Lookin at other jobs has made me realise how much I don't want to be in my current one, plus I'm not fully healed from surgery so don't no whether to go for a bit extra time off or just go and make the best of it. Tomorrow I'm goin to ring a neuropsychologist n c if he will let me get some experience with him. 

Are u preparing for TTC? Is it number one or do u have children already? I feel like my TTC date is so close but feels like its moving further n further away with jobs n houses just not falling into place no natter how much pushing towards the goal.


----------



## MomWife

Well at least you all found one that you like. Can you get extra time off? I would ask for extra time off since you are not fully healed. It will be great if the neuropsychologist say that you can gain experience with him. Let me know how it goes. Yes, I am TTC for #3, and I have 2 daughters of the ages 10 and 5. I had a bad headache today since I was stressing so bad about jobs. I am not going to worry anymore if anybody going to hire me since I do not have experience because one individual will give me a chance. I will always be here if you want to chat! :hugs: In due time, everything will fall into place for the both of us.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw u hoping for a boy this time? I'm one of 4 and I'm the only girl, got two male cousins as well n we were close to them, it made me a stronger person in general, they taught me to look after myself. 
Don't worry about jobs, there are quite a few people out there who are willing to take someone on with no experience u just have to show them u have the potential and no when to ask for help.

I'm going to ring that guy either today or Monday and ask him about the experience, really hope he says yes. Think Il go back to work when I'm supposed to, will only be back for 2 days before its the weekend and I don't work Fridays so should be ok. Really not looking forward to going back though, I really need to move on to another job now, iv been there almost a year and I'm getting nowhere, they aren't exactly pushin to teach me stuff and I do often feel left out, I'm the only one there who doesn't have the degree and is unqualified in this area because I'm the assistant. I often feel like I'm not really part of the team. 
What jobs are u goin for?


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to baby and bump x


----------



## MomWife

I really do hope for a boy this time around, but otherwise we would just be happy to have a healthy baby. Wow I wish I was the only girl, well at least you knew what boys did at an early age! I am 1 of 4, I only have 1 sis and the other two are my brothers. All of my siblings are older than me. My brothers and sister are in their 40's close to their 50's. When I was a child I always played by myself which I actually had lots of fun since I was getting plenty of toys!:haha: All of my siblings say that I was so lucky when I was a child. 

Okay, you are right I am not going to worry about jobs. Your co-workers shouldn't treat you like that. You shouldn't feel left out, they treating you like you are a intern! I really do hope you find another job! You should be treated like the rest of the employees since you have been working there for almost a year. An individual should not work for a company like that for too long since the individual may not see growth with the company. 

The jobs that I am going for healthcare administration, medical records, billing & coding, medical secretary just to name a few. I am starting looking at hospitals first then clinics, but I rather work in a hospital first since there are many opportunities for growth.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I currently work in a hospital and intend on staying in a hospital setting as the nhs is probably one of the safest employers there is at the minute. 
Your right I haven't seen much growth personally or professionally, they just dont seem keen on developing me, they are more interested in the qualified staff, that is why I am looking elsewhere for a job as they refuse to make me full time, but in the time I have been there they have increased several qualified staffs hours and employed several other members of staff. I have been offered another interview elsewhere but I'm not sure whether to take it or not, the thing is I used to work as a healthcare assistant and during that time I got quite ill due to the manual handling and several other things, it took me 6 months of working part time to get back to normal but I do still get pains and have had a flare up a few months ago, my partner is particularly worried that if I go back to working as a healthcare assistant that I will become ill again which is a very real probability. If I become ill again I will have to then look for another job before even considering having a baby and would then have to put baby on hold until who knowss when, once I am feeling normal again. As I said before I am coming off my pain relief whic I have to do before baby, it will take me 3 months to come off them so I would have to go through it all again. On the other hand I might be fine, but I honestly don't think I will because I do get some back ache doing the simplest of tasks and just walking can render me useless for a few hours, am I just kidding myself that I would be able to do this job again?? I think I might be :-( I think asking you has made me realise that I probably shouldn't go for the interview, I moaned at the other job wasting my time I probably shouldn't waste anyone elses time.

I am the youngest as well but our ages are all quite close together, me and my brothers and cousins have only 7 years between us but I still found myself playing by myself because of being the only girl, although I did become very boyish and played all the games they did. The made me tough though, I certainly looked after myself in school and still can now although feminine hormones has taken over my emotions now and I cry lol


----------



## MomWife

It sickens me how healthcare professionals treat their employees at times. In my opinion, I would of seen what work ethics you have, how long you been employed with the hospital, and etc. I would have offered you a full-time job! I thought all hospitals wanted their employees to grow with the company?! Well now I now that is a tale. 

I really hope your health gets better so that you can start TTC. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! It is always a great to your health in good shape before you have a baby. You are doing the right thing. Remember do what is in your best interest. Always weigh the pros and the cons. When I get confused on a complicated decision, I will compare them to see which one is more important. In due time your health will get better, I just know it. Well since you said that this job is the safest then stick the job out since you have been there longer than 6 months.

Wow 7 years between you all that is great! You are lucky! LOL! You being tough will always work out in the end, since anybody will know when you say something that is what you mean or else!:haha: I hope your day is going ok.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Day has been made up if cleaning lol. Back at work on Wednesday so Il make the most of Monday n Tuesday before going back.

Believe working in health care doesn't mean u get cared for in my last job when I got ill I got no sympathy or empathy at all it was all about being at work n being a number on the ward. It took a big argument between me n the matron about me being off sick n she said she wasn't paying me for them to put me on lighter duties but they did this very grudgingly and made it clear it was only short term as not what I was hired to do. Their lack of consideration after I had surgery n the work load they put on me is what I believe made me as bad as I was, I literally cried on my way to work, during work and on my way home from work, they dragged me into the ground n to a point where a felt I had no choice but to leave n they didn't even care that I was goin. My current employer has actually been really good about me bein ill even telling me to make sure that if I needed time off to take it because she cud see I was struggling with pain n then I took two weeks off for it n all she said was I hope ur feeling better, no pressure on me to return or anything, n only a week after I went back I had this surgery n having 4 weeks off for it n she has been fine about it so although she's a good boss I still feel like I need to move on to s better job that's full time. I have to admit I'm a little bored there I'm often left with no work n I don't like asking for more because they then pile it on me so I try n teach myself stuff, but they shud be doing that really. Don't get me wrong it is a good team I work with n the only person I don't like is leaving. It just doesn't challenge me in the areas I want to be challenged in. I think iv decided not to go for the other interview I think going back full time will be hard enough with out going into the same job that made me ill, one step at a time, it is a shame though because its in mental health which would be great for my psychology experience, just not worth risking my health for.

How have you managed with kids and school?? I'm considering going back to uni in a few years n by then I hope to have two kids so always wondered how hard it wud be, I have heard its easier than working with having children. Xx


----------



## MomWife

I think you are making good decision by staying there due to your health. I would suggest when your health get better, I would still fill out applications that are full-time or part-time. You never know that you can still find your dream job. It is employers that will hire you like you told me but they are just hard to find. You have to keep sending out your resume maybe for months and maybe you will get an interview for the job that you will absolutely love! It's sad how when individuals work in the healthcare and they still get treated in a different way because of their health.:growlmad: At least you have a job that understands what you are going through health wise. A bonus would be if you was apart of the team, and they were training you on to do other duties/tasks. 

I think it is easier while going to school when you have kids since I have been doing this for 4 years now. When you are working, you come home tired ad maybe irritated at your job. I learned this from my sister. Sometimes she get angry at her kids, because she keep thinking what is going on with her job. Now, my sister is used to working and coming home and cooking, helping with homework, cleaning and everything else now. I guess when she first started working it was hard on her since it was new to her. My day has been going ok. I just had another headache. I just hate headaches. My blood pressure is not high so it can't be my blood pressure. Maybe it's my asthma. I been having a little bit of chest tightness. This weather is horrible, now it is chilly, yesterday it was in the 80's. How have you been today?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw bless you I completely sympathise with your headaches, for 3 or 4 years I had constant headaches, I think these are more related to my jaw problems and back and neck problems but they seem to be OK now, I think I may have had a vitamin deficiency as well because I now take a mutli vit with iron and Im taking folic acid too and I dont get them. Maybe visit your doctor and ask for some blood tests.

I am still applying for jobs but thinking about them a bit before clicking apply so if I don't think I could do without putting my health at risk I won't apply.

I can see why it would be hard with kids and working, I get tired enough coming home from work, cooking tea, cleaning up and then chilling, it must be hard to fit a child into that as well. I really want to go back to working nights because I think that would be better, would be minimal childcare costs and I would spend more time with family.

Are your all your children at school now? I bet that would be much easier. Someone I work with has 4 children they are all at school or uni or left home but she says she has found it hard to balance work and home life and felt a little bit like she should be spending more time with her children, I dont want to be a parent that doesnt spend adequate amounts of time with their children, how do you balance it?

Today I have had a massive chill out day, I should really be looking for my passport as I go on holiday in a month and I have no idea where it is, I don't use it so I can't see how it can be lost but I don't no where I keep it lol, it will wait for another day lol


----------



## MomWife

I have my Dr. appt. sometimes next month. I will be sure to tell her that I am still having headaches. Starting last week I started to take a multivitamin which I should have always been taking:dohh: I know you have to be relieved to not have headaches all the time! 

Both of my daughters are in elementary school which I am happy about but scared at the same time since they hear and see negative things from other kids. I know I can't shelter them from everything. I was going on campus to take my courses, but now I take online classes which I think it is better, but it is much more work!!!! :growlmad: So I can still spend time with my daughters since I take online classes. While I am looking for jobs I am trying to find a job that I can work nights so I can spend a little bit of time with them. Did you find your passport yet?? Right now I am supposed to be working on my paper that is due by midnight. Well it's only a three page paper that I have to compare and contrast three hospitals in my area. I will get started on it in a couple of hours! :haha: I am spending most of my time reading posts on here anyway! I have not had a headache today. Yes I am happy!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lop yeah I found my passport in the end, was getting a little worried but then had a lightbulb moment and thought about the bag I used when we went to Amsterdam and ta dah it was there.....relief!!!! 
I've been on the pregnancy club forum all afternoon and evening lol I like reading what I have to come, I used to get jealous and my heart sank reading bfp announcements and seeing baby bumps but in the last week or so its made me more excited and impatient and looking forward to the time I have ahead, I'm glad I have tickers now so I can see daily, I have a similar app on ky phone that let's me have 12 count downs per page and I love using it to plan things and remind myself of stuff. Next week is my last week on 20micrograms an hour for my patch, going back to work will be a challenge because sitting all day gives me backache, hoping my tens machine helps with it though.

How's the paper going? Has it given u a headache yet? :haha:

I have read a topic on the pregnancy forums today, what's your thoughts on baby sleeping in their own room, I have a small bedside cot for our room when we have baby but when I have had a baby in my room looking after them every movement wakes me and I spend all night checking on them so don't sleep plus my oh talks and gets up in his sleep so would disturb baby plus he will need to sleep to go to work but I'm not sure how I feel about not having my baby in my room with me


----------



## MomWife

That is great that you found your passport! I had my asthma study appointment today. I was only their for about an hour. I had to get new study medications such as 3 inhaler diskus and a rescue inhaler. I am glad that I do not have to go back until 2 months, but next month I will have a phone appointment, which is great!!! I am not done with my paper yet! :cry: My hubby took us to see the Conjuring, which I was soooo scared! I love scary movies. I even seen my hubby jumped a few times. Both of my daughters was scared of course, but they liked the movie too. 

When both of my daughters was newborns, they was always in the room with me. I will come back to update this post because I am cooking!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I keep forgetting ur on different time to me lol. I'm sure the paper can wait for one more day while u have some family time, some ppl get it so rarely that its really nice to see ppl make the effort for family time. What do ur daughters think of having a baby brother or sister? Are they excited? I remember being the youngest I always wanted my mum to have another blessing really that she didn't but u don't no or even contemplate how things may or not turn out. 

How's ur head today? 

I'm fed up at the minute, I feel so lazy, instead of getting up to clean I'd rather sit n watch tv n although I don't want to be like it I find it hard to get the motivation, I wish I was one of those ppl that cudnt sit down for too long and had to be up and about but I'm not n I hate it, I feel lazy, I look lazy and u no what I'm sure most ppl wud agree I'm lazy but I just don't no how to get the motivation going. I'd love to spend a few hours cleaning then do some exercise and stuff but I can't even stick to doing a little bit of physio twice a day, I need a plan in place for this to become the norm for me. I really need to improve my fitness levels so that my muscles can build but its hard getting the balance right with my medical conditions because if I do too much Il be in pain which wud be counter productive and wouldn't help with getting off pain relief. I dud start swimming a while ago but its too expensive for me and I kept spraining my ankle (yes my joints really are that bad to sprain one while swimming!!!) But I need to do something, I hate feeling lazy :-(


----------



## MomWife

I also forget that we are on different time zones LOL! I have such a bad memory. My head was hurting this morning when I woke up and when I came from my appointment. Now, no headache. I only take medication when I cannot take the pain. 

Don't feel bad, I have not cleaned up today or yesterday, but I will be cleaning up tomorrow since my hubby will be back to work. He is off only on Sundays and Mondays. It seems like when he is home, I cannot get nothing done. Every time I am on my laptop he says "hey come here I want you too look at something I found on the computer such as stuff for the car, or things he know that I will like, or new gadgets that he wants. 

I have horrible time management skills that I am currently working on. What I did in the past was I wrote down a schedule that I was going to follow each week. I included walking for about 25 minutes on my treadmill. I now can do about 35 minutes since I have chest tightness, I think I will slow my pace down when I start back excising. I think you should take it slow, like go walking somewhere or if you have exercise equipment at home. Whatever you choose start out slow. Walking is always good for you. I'm sorry that you have bad joints. Have you tried anything else with exercises? I enjoy our daily chats!!:hugs::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

There are many exercises I can't do, anything repetitive is bad for my joints, anything that puts them into the extremes of extension or anything that puts pressure on them. Sometimes just stepping over something can give me a bad hip for days. I have thought about Pilates but its one of those things that I need someone to tell me whether I'm doing it right or not or u don't benefit from it. 
After I wrote on here last night I bought a zoom for our Kinect because for some reason its decided it can't see us anymore so when that arrives I can start doin some of my fitness stuff on the Kinect n I have some fitness DVDs lying around somewhere but I think they might be in the loft so they will have to stay there until after holiday when we can put our suitcases bk up. 

When I was at university I spent so much time making schedules that I never left myself enough time to revise for exams or do the work lol. I love making lists n doin spreadsheets n stuff lol my oh thinks its weird that I like organising things lol I have count downs on my phone so I can see in 7 days I need to do this, in 37 days I need to do this, finding that app made my day lol. I find it weird that I love organising things and planning n stuff but I can't be bothered to organise my own house....grr why can't I just get up off my arse n do stuff. I'm guna get something to eat in a minute n I can bet u anything Il sit there for hours just watching tv, I think I'm goin to make a plan where I start off doin 15 minutes of extra house work n add 15 minutes to it every week so I can gradually build it up n then it will become normal to do it. U have other things to do like ur paper n look after kids n husband lol but I don't I literally sit n do nothing, yesterday I meant to write a letter to someone about a bad holiday last year n I didn't been meaning to write it for 4 weeks now, I no I'm being hard on myself especially as I tire very very easy with my eds and fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome but I hate feeling lazy and how can I keep my house tidy once iv got children if I can't do it now. Also iv made my oh a bit lazy too, he used to keep things clean n tidy but he got fed up of doing it n me not doin anything n now we have to force ourselves to do stuff, although saying that, last night my oh said let's do kitchen n I said no leave it Il do it tomorrow because he needs to sleep more, he's been getting dizzy spells every other day where he feels dizzy all day so I'm trying to make him drink more n go to bed earlier but he feels he's wasting his time to himself if he goes to bed earlier whereas I always say if iv had enough sleep I enjoy my own time more than if I'm tired, last night was the only night iv made him go to bed before midnight but he didn't go to sleep till half past. 

I woke up with a cracking headache today n a stiff jaw so I think I laid funny on my jaw n its given me a headache :-(

How r u doing with ur paper? 

I see u started ur weightloss a day after me, how r u finding it? Iv found it easy so far, actually struggled to keep my calories up because don't want to go below 1200 but I no from tomorrow it will be different as Il be back at work n getting up 4/5 hours earlier so will be having an extra meal n an extra snack n they bring naughty things into the office so Il have to use all of my willpower to not have them particularly when most things taste soooo good


----------



## MomWife

Let me know how that works out for you when you start your exercises with the kinect. Wow you was very organized. That is an excellent thing! For some people it is soooo hard to stay organized including me! :haha: I can barley remember anything which is horrible. Starting today I made a list of the things that I am going to do. I wonder if I will stick to it??! I finally finished my paper and my quiz today!! I got an A on my quiz, I will find out what did I get on my paper probably by the end of the week. I have a discussion that is due Thursday but I just might turn it in on Friday. I just want a few days without schoolwork, but I forget I will have months without schoolwork starting in the begining of September. I think if you will stick with your plan by starting off doing your housework for 15 minutes, your body might get adjusted to it.You are right that you are being too hard on yourself. It is not your fault that you have the medical conditions that makes you tired. Just take it one day at a time. 

I hope your other half will stop having dizzy spells soon. I hope your headache went away by now. I weighed myself today and I weigh the exact same as when I started trying to lose weight. :growlmad: I thought I was going good but i guess by me eating at night snuck right back on me!!! I have to stop eating at night. Starting today, I will not eat anything after 7 but probably an apple or some celery sticks with a little bit of ranch dressing. Last night I has a snicker icecream bar, I ate it while everyone was asleep! dh should have never brought them yesterday. I will calm down my eating habits. My Dr. wants me to lose weight before I go back to see her on Aug 12. I think I can lose weight before I see her. Fingers crossed.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah headache mostly went away it stayed in the background tho.

I use myfitnesspal for my weight loss, I log everything i eat and make sure the nutritional values are correct because they are put in by other members, that way I can see where I need to improve. If u eat the right amount of calories it doesn't matter when u eat them ur body will still digest them in the same way its purely eating too much of the wrong stuff that will stop u losing it, I remember once I was always low on calories but cudnt work out why I was gaining then when I worked it out I was eating too much sugar n fat which obviously deposits as fat in ur body if not used as do carbs but the right balance of them will help burn off the existing fat stores u have. I try not to weigh everyday because I no my weight yoyos daily particularly as I get really constipated due to the high levels of pain relief I have and also the water the builds up being a different amount each day, so I don't no y I was surprised when i broke my rule and got weighed today n I had gone up but just ignoring it n il get weighed on Friday instead. 

I managed to do 20 minutes tidying around today, cud have done more but I ran out of coat hanger lol so tomorrow when I get home from work Il do a bit more n aim for 25 minutes, I normally get home about an hour earlier than oh so my over all aim is to clean until he gets home on my work days, he goes to a shooting club on Tuesday n gym on Wednesday so I will use those times to exercise and I don't work Fridays so will do extra cleaning n exercise on those days but obviously building up to this rather than doin it all in one go, and obviously making tea n cleaning kitchen is on top of this as normal daily activities although I don't do it everyday as we share those jobs.

Don't be disheartened by not losing anything sometimes it can take a while for hard work to pay off, if it isn't working after a while it cud be worth trying a different method. I found that when I started this time my motivation for it was very high n that helped, iv cut out all bad snacks as these are where the hidden calories come from n just cut my portion sizes too except for veg which iv increased. Who cares what ur doctor thinks, u need to do it for u not them or ul never stick to it. 

I see ur 5 days from testing this month, any give away signs either way yet? I'm dreading getting to that anxious wait each month n for me to start with it will probably be followed by disappointment, really hoping it doesn't take too long, my oh is 32 n this will be our first n we want more so need to get cracking n get number one cooking lol. 

Ps I enjoy our daily chats too :-D
Wish me luck bk at work in the morning, in the last 9 weeks iv only been there for 2 weeks with having sick time, a weeks holiday and surgery. Luckily only 4 weeks bk before time to fly fly away to a nice hot sunny holiday lol.


----------



## MomWife

I have heard of myfitnesspal but never used it. I will check it tomorrow. I think I eat a lot of the wrong foods such as fried foods which I am cutting back on, plenty of snacks and less veggies. I think it is a good idea to weigh yourself once a week. My day will be Saturdays. I have to start back making tea as soon I get some sugar or honey. The tasty snacks sure sneak right on us! Starting tomorrow I am only going to have 1 snack. I am going to let you know how I did tomorrow night. I am going to drink 8 cups of water daily which I started a couple of days ago. I will buy more veggies next week for my snacks. 

I think that is good that you was cleaning up for 20 minutes!!:thumbup: Yea you are right that I have to do it for myself and I will. I do not have any signs yet but I know I been very moody probably because the pill is finally out of my system. :shrug: I am not going to test early, I am going to wait until I do not see AF on cycle day 32. My longest cycle on BCP is 31 and my shortest cycle is 22. Now I got to figure out if and when my cycle is going to come. I have been reading some posts after BCP that they have their cycles be between 38-45 days. I hope my cycle goes back to normal. I also been reading that off the BCP most women experience withdrawal bleeding which I still have not experienced, I don't know if it has something to do with that I just got done with AF on the 13th and I stopped the BCP on the 14th. If I start having signs I will be sure to let you know. When I was pregnant with my 1st I did not know, when I was pregnant with my 2nd I didn't know but I knew my boobs was getting bigger and I was extremely happy with them! A week later I took a pregnancy test and yes I was pregnant! Maybe when I conceive this time there will be symptoms like bigger boobs!! LOL!!

Good luck on your job!!!! Let me know how everything went.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I would try n cut out sugar too, 50 cals per teaspoon of sugar, it happens so easily. I used to have 2 in tea and coffee n now don't have any in either iv managed to get it down gradually. 

I'm getting a bit of a bad back sitting at work but got my tens machine on so hoping it helps. I'm going to do 30 minutes cleaning tonight and then when oh gets home from gym we can decide on tea andp then do the kitchen together, hopefully my zoom will come today or tomorrow and I can use it Friday.

I'm dreading coming off my pill, I can't come off it until the exact time I start TTC so really hoping I yo bk to normal immediately, I usually get af even if iv forgot to take a few in a row so hoping that means my body adjusts quickly. I'm dreading coming off it because of my endo, don't want it coming bk stronger, I just need to get pregnant and Il be fine haha

I used to have really big boobs when I was fat n I loved them lol I'm still a decent size now but my oh is a real boob man so he's hoping I get bigger x


----------



## MomWife

It will take me a while to not to use sugar anymore. I will probably just start off putting half a teaspoon of sugar in my tea and coffee. I know it will taste different!:growlmad: Did your tens machine helped your back while you was at work? How did work go today? Did you have an okay day? Sorry about all the questions!!! LOL! 

If I have any symptoms I will let you know. I missed having big boobs!!! I want them back right now! When you stopped the pill, I will go through your journey with you. It is always nice to have someone to chat with! :happydance: I woke up early this morning around 6:20 a.m. to wah clothes and I was done around 9:00 a.m. the only thing I have to do is seperate all of our socks which I hate doing!! I have been having heartburn recently, but not today. I had a slight headache but it did not last too long which is great!

I got an A on my paper, I found out this morning! My professor had to deduct points since I wa 2 days late. She mentioned in the paper that it was a well written paper she just wished that I submitted it on time!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Oh wow well done on the paper u shud be really pleased. 

I think a mixture of the tens n this cream I have helped my back a little but its quite sore now, I think its sitting Tbh it seems to put too much pressure on my back. The day was ok, was bored n felt deflated but that's just how work makes me feel, theres a girl there pregnant n her belly has grown so much while iv been away, she was wearing this top that curved round her bump perfectly and she looked amazing. I'm very happy for her she's had a hard time getting pregnant n lost a tube to an ectopic pregnancy so she certainly deserves it. But I felt so much jealousy n envy that its got me down a little tonight which I no is daft but iv waited so long for it that it feels like the time will never get here. I think I took my frustrations out on someone on the wtt forum, we were discussing baby expenses n I said in my opinion its as expensive as u make it, she commented sayin over simplistic n child care etc is expensive, I sort of said I was fed up of everyone saying how expensive it was n other than unavoidable costs like child care which in the UK is only for 2 years once u go bk to work it doesn't have to cost that much. I held my hands up n said yes Il cone across stuff I didn't think of but it really doesn't have to be expensive having a child. I no most ppl will disagree with me but I have sat n worked it out....me and my lists lol :haha: as I said to her its all about individual styles of doing things, I'm not materialistic n if my kid wants something expensive they r goin to have to save up n buy it.

Rant over sorry.

Today sort of reminded me that me TTC all depends on oh getting a permanent contract n if he doesn't then we will have to wait until he does. No jobs seem to be popping up for me either.

I found it hard with no sugar to start with n still think tea tastes weird, n I put sweetener on my cereal but other than that I'm pretty good now n I looove anything sugar. Jam doughnuts omg I want one :haha: I managed to stick to just 3 meals today which I was amazed at!! Felt like I was starving myself but I got thru the day lol one more day and I can get weighed n hope to god iv lost more because boy cud I do with a pick me up right now lol.

How's ur other discussion going, hope ur going to hand it in on [email protected] when we handed work in late it git capped at a pass mark :-( even if it wud have been a 70 (a first) u wud only get 40 (a third) which I thought was pretty harsh lol

I can't believe u got up that early are u crazy, I was up at 6:40 but not by my choice its having a job so god damn far away from home Grrr.

Well sleep time for me now with throbbing pain underneath my should blades ouchies :-(

Night hun xx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you!! Yes I am pleased! :happydance:I hope your back feel better now. Dont feel bad for being jealous of pregnant women.:flower: I feel the same way since I saw my friend a couple of months ago and she was pregnant. At the time I did not want any more children but I kept wondering why I was extremely happy for her and telling my DH about her all the time! Every time I saw a newborn or a pregnant woman I was always saying awwwww soooo cute! Now I know why I was extremely happy at that time, it was because I really wanted another baby. In my opinion, I think you are right about it is expensive as you make it. I know firsthand since I was very cheap with both of the expenses when both of my daughters were infants. We did not buy things that we did not need for them. We always knew where to get their things that they needed very cheap! When you do not have a lot of money, you have to always find stores that are cheaper than the name brand stores. My DH and I did not have any childcare expenses since I stayed at home with both kids. My sister had childcare expenses, but she it took her at least 2 months to get vouchers since she was making too much. When she was paying all of her child care costs on her own, she told me that it was hard for her to buy enough groceries to last them for an entire month. 

I am not materialistic either and it do not make any sense to buy your kids name brand things when you do not make enough money on your job, do not have a lot of food, or your bills are behind. I see this all the time. My cousin used to buy her kids name brand things all the time and she is behind on her rent and all of her bills. I ask her how come she keeps buying her kids name brand things, her response was that she want them to be like the rest of the kids with all of the expensive clothes, electronics, and etc. Currently, my mom is giving her some money to help out with groceries only for 2 months. Making lists will help out a lot!LOL! I am finished talking about this subject. 

I am working on my discussion now. I will be done with my discussion before 5p.m. I want to receive an A in this course so that means I will have to submit everything on time! LOL! Wow a 40 that is harsh!! At this University, its 10% deduction every day until the 7th day and then you receive a 0 for the assignment. 

I could not sleep last night, I went to sleep around midnight, then I woke back up around 3 a.m. and after that I woke back up at 5 a.m. and I went back to sleep and I woke back up around 8 a.m. maybe I am thinking too much about how I am going to finish school, jobs, and TTC.:cry::shrug: 

I hope your day is going ok so far. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah I sorted it with her n said what I meant about expenses n just left it at that its one topic i get fed up of seeing and reading and talking about just like the breastfeeding debate zzzzzz please people change the subject!!!

Omg I was so tired this morning I cud have fallen asleep at work, I'm not used to nor cut out for 6 hours sleep a night I need a good solid 10, good luck with that when a baby comes :haha: 

Sounds like ur doing really well at school, u shud be very very pleased, uni is hard its no mean feat at all especially when u have a household to run. 

My back just hurts when sitting all the time, I have a terrible chair iv got a desk assessmenton Monday so I can see if there's anything I can do to stop it from hurting so much. Iv started doing my telephone reviews standing up in the store room instead of sitting down so that helps.

Jeez its so hot today!! 34 degrees!! Stuck in an office all day in this heat bleugh!! How's the weather over there? I heard Spain was in the 40's today as was getting a wind from Africa! I'm goin to turkey at the end of this month hope its a nice hot n not just melting me. Iv got to the point where I hate overheating, I think its the zoladex n temporary menopause, I just sweat n its disgusting especially with long hair, it sticks to everything n gets hotter n hotter.

How's your head been? :hugs:


----------



## MomWife

:flower: Good luck when the baby comes!!!!:thumbup: You will get some type of sleep. :haha: Well at least you was standing up today. I hope everything works out for you on Monday. WOW 34 that is hoooot! If it was 34 here I would like it if just :rain: I would go outside with my kids and just run!! We did a few weeks ago and they was laughing at me sooo hard!! It is 23 here so not too bad! I was complaining about a month ago when the weather was toooo hot. I when I was younger I loved the heat but now I hate is sooo much!!! :growlmad::nope:

I have a slight headache right now. It came out of nowhere. I only take medication if it really bothers me. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Bless u u really should get these head aches sorted. My doctor never came up with any answers but I didn't leave it until they did loads of tests, if I left everything on their say so I wud never have had any of my diagnoses.

Just to add to our fun we have a blocked drain n its stopping the dishwasher working :-( I hate washing the dishes lol


----------



## MomWife

I go to my Dr. appointment on the 12th I will make sure that I tell her about my headaches. Oh that sucks with your dishwasher! I hate washing dishes also and I do not have a dishwasher! LOL! One day I will get a dishwasher. :winkwink::haha:

I am going crazy with reading all the TTC posts on here!! For the past few days I have been having heartburn, gassy, and started yesterday I have been lightheaded. Last night I was having cramps but they went away and came back today, but no AF yet. I know AF coming but I just don't know when.


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to babyandbump x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I really hope ur headaches get sorted iv got a bad one today but don't think iv drank enough. 

It's a shame that af symptoms mimic pregnancy it plays havoc with ur mind lol. I hope u get ur bfp very soon, nothing worse than trying for ages n not getting pregnant, I'm dreading that happening to me. The bad thing is u never no if ur fertile or not until u try which is just plain mean. 

Think we've sorted the dishwasher fingers crossed lol but the drain is well n truly blocked lol, trying a few homemade remedies before going the whole hog of plumbers etc lol. What a nightmare. 

I don't no why I read the pregnancy n baby stuff lol it makes me super broody.

Omg I was so humiliated today, went shopping n bought a rug, as I was driving off two staff n a security guard came running towards me n the Muppet behind the till didn't put it thru n they thought id stole it, never felt so embarrassed walking bk in to pay n everyone looking at me...cringe or what!!!

Been mass cooking again today, bought a slow cooker n got a huge beef n lamb casserole in there n a chicken casserole in the oven n done loads of mash to freeze, guna do loads of chicken curry to freeze later. Boy it takes it out of u, n if this headache doesn't bugger off I won't be doin the curry until tomorrow.

How's ur school work goin?


----------



## MomWife

No headache today but I am still having cramps. The cramping is off and on but today is worse than yesterday. AF still did not show yet but I expect AF to come between the 5th-8th. I do not know what is going on with me. Maybe my body trying to get used to being off the BCP. How is your back is it any better? 

I am finally done with my discussion. The post was only supposed to be between 250-350 words. I did waaay over, My post was 765 words. I had to look at the discussion board to see if anybody else went over, and yes there was only 1 student, she posted 1,204 words so I don't feel bad. Tomorrow I just have to repsond to 1 student and Sunday I have my quiz and a 1-2 page paper on finding three reputable resources that address challenges for measuring and evaluating performance in health care. I will try my best to stay at 2 pages but I can not make any promises. :haha::haha: 

Wow! I would have been embarassed also but the situation was handled! :blush: I would have been taking my time trying to go back in the store!!! 

I have a slow cooker but I only fix green beans and pototoes in it. It is still practically brand new! I need to get some receipes so I can really start to use it. I had it for 3 years and it is a shame that I did not fully use it yet. It sounds to me that you are a great cook!:winkwink: Whenever I get pregnant, start working, and when the kids go to school I will start the mass cooking. Thannk you for the great idea! What do you freeze the foods in?

My hubby fixed my treadmill cord, so I am about to get on my treadmill and walk for an hour if I can. Hopefully my asthma won't get in the way, well if it does I will just walk slower! I hope your day been okay!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wow that is way over the word limit we were only allowed 10% over n they were really strict on it, I always found I had too many so instead of putting I am I wud change it to I'm and that's one word less for every one like that lol by re wording it I always found a way to keep the content but within the word limit.

Tbh I don't think they handled it very well the first thing he said to me way uv stolen a rug very accusingly like I'd meant to, n they all looked at me with utter disgust even when I stood n checked my receipt, mistakes happen n it was mostly the check out persons fault for not putting it they yet I was made to feel like I shud be hanging my head in shame lol, I think Il stay out of there from now on lol.

I freeze my meals in plastic tubs with lids, I bought about 30 of them. Tbh I'm not a fantastic cook n the variety of stuff I can cook is limited n I am in general a very picky eater so we tend to circle thru the same foods over a few weeks to a month but that makes mass cooking easier anyway. I was going to do once a month cooking so doin 2 portions of 30 meals to sort the both of us but doin 60 portions in one day is just too hard for a beginner like me lol so I tend to stick with around 20 portions so feeds us for a week or two but were constantly adding to it so will soon build it up n as I get more used to it Im sure I will get better n be able to cook 60 portions in a day.

My afternoon was pretty awful that headache turned into full on illness where iv been on the sofa all night feeling sick n had a hugely bloated tummy (like 6 months pregnant bloated) n every time I moved ny head thumped!! I'm sure it was just a mixture of dehydration n not eating because I'd only had two slices of toast then forgot about anything else as I was busy. A good nights sleep should sort me out.

How much longer have u got left at school? I'm sure uv told me before but I can't remember lol. 

I haven't managed to get exercising yet that is next week but apart from today iv kept up with the cleaning n tidying side of my plan. Adam cooked last night n did us a really salty meal, I git weighed this morning n it said I had put three pounds on :'( I was gobsmacked, hoping it was just water retention from the salty meal because iv made an extra special effort with being bk at work n all that's changed is instead of having two meals n two snacks I'm having three meals, calories stayed about same so I don't get it. Will weigh again tomorrow n c. I also wonder whether my body goes thru period symptoms without the period, obviously the zoladex means I have no hormones so can't be having the hormonal changes that go with af but I do wonder whether ur body somehow goes thru the bloating n tender boobs n stuff anyway n obviously that causes weight gain thru water retention who nos


----------



## MomWife

They shouldn't have came to you like that. It would have been better if they said you forgot to pay for the rug. No people skills at all!:growlmad: 

I was just at the store looking at some containers but they were too expensive so I will go to another store sometime next week since I can get them for about $3.00 in pack of 6. I cook daily and it is getting on my nerves since there are things that I want to do like browse on here for a few.:haha: I have to buy some more skillets and pans also. I hope you feel better now. I hate when I get bloated I try to wear a bigger shirt to hide it while I am out! LOL!

I have 5 courses left but I am taking a break in the beginning of September so that I can save up some money to pay off my current course and I will return back in January. While I am on break I should get an internship while I continue to fill out job applications. If I start volunteering in a hospital, I will have a better chance of somebody calling me for an interview since I will have RECENT experience. Who knows I might get a job at the hospital I choose to volunteer. That will be awesome!!! I will be done in the fall of next year. 

I did an hour on my treadmill yesterday! I was walking slow but I did it!! Well at least you did not have to cook. I remember a month ago dh was cooking dinner and he did not put any seasoning in the meal, the next day he cooked and he put too much seasoning in the meal! Hopefully the next time he cooks, he will get it right this time! Maybe as I continue to get on the treadmill daily I can walk a little bit faster. I hate what medications do to one's body. It is always some type of side effect. 

I am still having cramps on and off again & a slight headache. Well if AF does not show before my Dr. appt I will tell my Dr. what is going on. I hope you are feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well my belly went down this morning and scales say iv lost 2 of the 3lb but still means im 1lb heavier than i was at teh start of the week but iv had 2 days of not eating enough, like only 7-800 calories which i always try to avoid due to starvation mode. it doesnt help with the constipation either but hopefully once i start reducing pain meds that will ease off too. 

My head was still a little sore this morning and I realised I hadnt had a cup of tea yesterday so part of it was probably caffeine withdrawal. wowser did i feel ill yesterday.

I dished up the casseroles today to freeze and had 14 portions altogether!!! that should last us a while lol. 

Volunteering does help, nowadays i think its more about who u no rather than what u no so having a foot in the door will absolutely help you. I have been thinking of going back to uni, I wish I could go and do a masters, I want to do a rehabilitation masters that looks into neuropsychology and the recovery of brain injuries but I just cant afford to do it, it would mean getting a loan out to pay the few grand for it and then not working would be impossible to pay my bills. If I hadnt already decided on my ttc date I think I would be going to do my midwifery degree, I want to have two children quite close together then go and do the midwifery in the september following that but if things dont go to plan i may end up doing it earlier, its just a shame its a 3 year course otherwise i would def go and do it now and just delay ttc for a year but 3 years is just far too long for me, hopefully i can try and plan something for my second, maybe try and get pregnant so i can give birth during the summer break and then have those few months off, I'm not really thinking of that yet tho, I have to get these next 2 months out of the way and see whether we can actually start trying in october, and more importantly whether my body regulates quickly after my zoladex wears off, i think rather than trying in october its going to be more november due to ovulation after zoladex but i will have to wait and see.

I went to the bank yesterday to extend my fee free overdraft because im still struggling to pay it off, makes me feel like a financial failure because i cant get back into full time work, if i had never got ill i would have it paid off by now because i would have stayed in full time work.

I really have been through the emotional ringer this week, felt every emotion going, more than anything im feeling quite anxious all the time, not sure if i need a little time away from the forum to try and forget about the baby stuff, I have literally sat on here all day reading most of the sections of the forum and it just makes me want it even more. Im just glad I have my holiday to turkey to break up my wtt time because it is just driving me insane, i want a baby so much, it feels like something is missing out of my life, hate the heart ache of wanting something so much and not being able to have it yet.

I cant imagine how bad the 2ww must be, symptom spotting and wondering if everything is a sign your pregnant, waiting for af to show and if it decides to trick u and be a day late sending ur mind into overdrive, I see the people that are like 'im 10 days late and still bfn' I think I will HAVE to take a very relaxed approach to it, I'm half thinking that maybe I shouldn't do ovulation tests and just bd every other day so that I won't no when af should show IYKWIM I think that 2ww then followed by negatives would just be heart breaking to me. That being said I want to maximise the chance of getting pregnant with each cycle and obviously doing ovulation tests would do that so I dont no.

TBH Im not really sure how I feel right now about anything, I just feel that something is going to rip all of this away from me

You know what I'm pretty convinced that this month I am going thru all af symptoms without the af, I have been all moody today and very easily irritated.

Anyway enough about me :haha: I do babble on about myself a lot dont I, ooops lol


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## MomWife

I woke up this morning with a pounding headache. I still have the headache now but it is not that bad. I have all of my curtains close so the light won't make it worse. Yesterday I got a bit of lightheaded when I was getting off the couch. I don't know what was that about. I am still having cramps on and off but no AF yet. It is due tomorrow, but I think AF will come any day next week. 

Wow 14 portions should last you all a bit!! Maybe after you conceive you will think about going back to college. It's never too late to go back to college. Maybe after you have your 2 babies and when they get older you will decide to go back. Anything can happen in the future! I understand about trying to pay off your overdraft fee since DH and I was experiencing that issue two months ago. I also spend plenty of time on here reading all types of info. I tried to stay away today but I just couldn't help it! 

I have not used ovulation tests and I don't plan to no time soon. I do not want to take a pregnancy test until I am way past my AF date. It will be better for me to just wait it out to see if I have any more symptoms when it is past the AF date. I am not trying to stress over TTC since I just started and I know that it could take a while. I remember getting off the Depo shot, I was pregnant within 2 months! My DH says that if I was not on the pill for 5 years that we would have probably about 5 kids right now. I was reading posts about coming off the pill and some women cycles have been very long like 45 days. 

I have been moody also. Getting angry over little things. :growlmad::shrug: I was angry at DH because he forgot dishwashing liquid! 

I am currently starting on my paper, which I will be done around 7 p.m. since I have to clean up and spend time with my daughters and hubby. I don't have to cook because I fixed tacos yesterday, but I still have to fix everyone tacos!

I don't think you babble about yourself too much!:haha: How are you doing today? Do you feel a bit better?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yes thank u I feel a lot better iv lost 1lb this week so im still on track, I'm 4lb heavier than I was when I went on holiday last year so if I manage to get the for my holiday this year. 

I def think Il go back to uni after I have kids, it will either to do a doctorate or to do midwifery, wud rather the doctorate as I wud get paid £25,000 a year on it and they wud pay my fees as well and I wud come out earning £30-35,000 a year when I got a job. Midwifery I will get basic student grant, no fees to pay as its an NHS course so wud struggle more but still probably livable. 

I agree with u about relaxed approach when TTC I think I will take it relaxed for the rest of the year so prob 2 or 3 cycles buy note down my af days and keep track of symptoms like cramping etc so I can guess at cycles n maybe use a few ovulation sticks as I have some already, more likely in my first cycle as I will be starting from scratch as not had af for so many years. I def won't test until I have symptoms n af is very late, more than anything u don't want to get a positive early on then get negatives I think that wud be very difficult n its a well known fact that most ppl fall pregnant and then lose it within a few weeks so I sucky want to put myself thru that, I wud assume a long cycle like over 40 days so wud wait well over a month until I tested. Like u said it very often takes a while to get pregnant. I want to be pregnant by march, I wud love a Christmas 2014 baby so sucky be too upset if I didn't get pregnant by march but when I comes to April I wud be because then were falling into 2015 before giving birth n I really want one next year. Do u think this will be ur last or do u think ul want more? I wud love 4 oh wants 2, I am one of 4 n I loved it growing up, were all within 7 years of each other n were very close, still are to an extent. My oh is one of two so my theory is how every many there were of u growing up is how many u want or u go the exact opposite.

How's ur weekend been? Iv had a nice weekend with the oh playing board games and stuff, very simple but was really nice n I had a nice thought of this will be nice when we have baby n baby asleep n us having some time together, filled my heart with love lol.

Then reality hit that I still need a friggin job for us to move house n I can't do that pregnant or on maternity leave n we don't want to be stuck in this house, I def don't want to bring my child up around here. As time gets closer I realise were seriously running out of time for this to happen


----------



## MomWife

That is good that you lost some weight! Any weight loss is great. I lost 5 pounds last week. I want to weigh myself today, but I am going to wait until my weigh in day which is Saturday. For you to go back for your Doctorate's or midwifery is great! Both of them are great careers. 

My DH and I want more children especially if we make enough money in the future. My mom had 5 children but lost 1 when he was 2 years old due to a heart condition. When I was younger I did not want any children now look at me, I have 2 and want more! My DH and I want to have a big family so that they can be close in age. I think it is great for kids that have siblings closer in age. I wish my siblings were close to my age. :cry: I told my DH that I want to stop having kids at age 40 since I heard it takes longer to get pregnant and you might have risks and complications with you pregnancy and your baby. I really want to get pregnant by December. 

I had a nice weekend as well. I just been studying, cleaning up, spending time with DH and my daughters and walking on my treadmill and finishing my assignments. I was surprised yesterday since both of my brothers called me and my sister all in one day! :happydance: My sister live about 30 minutes from me, my 2 brothers live in 3 different states and my mom lives 40 minutes away. I wish my family live within walking distance! That would be awesome for me! 

I think you will find a good paying job before you get pregnant. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Just keep looking and you just might find the perfect job. I also want to move out my place since it is a 2 bedroom. Sometime next year we will move to a house that have 4 bedrooms. If I get pregnant this year, we will move early next year before the baby arrive like we did when I was pregnant with my 2nd daughter. 

AF came early this morning and I am pretty happy since my cycles might be back to normal! I am surprised that AF came right on time. I get to start all over from charting and to BDing a lot! :happydance::haha:I will try to BD daily when I get off my period. So far my cramps is not bad at all! When I was on the pill I had very bad cramps that were soooo painful. AF usually last for 7 days, I hope it will last the same. I read when some women stop BCP, AF will last longer when they were on BCP. I will keep my fingers cross that won't happen to me. So far no headaches at all!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wow 5lb!!! Well done u that's good going!!! Means ur BMI is back in normal, doesn't that feel great!! Mine is 25.06 so almost there. I felt a little happier about my weight earlier there's this long mirror to n from my walk onto the ward and I used to see my belly poking out but today I looked n I didn't feel too bad, stil bulgy when I sit down lol. 

Sorry ur af came, but glad ur cycle is regulated and now u can get making that baby lol. I will prob bd every other day when I'm trying, at least 2-3 times a week but I'm not guna make having sex just a chore I want it to still be something intimate between us. Our sex life hasn't been great for the last 2 years with me endo pain, my all over body pain, my back pain and the pain during sex so I wud say he's had it maybe about 10 times in the last 24 months....if that, but fingers crossed this surgery that I had will help, still healing though, 5 weeks post op now n some of the stitches haven't dissolved yet plus its still sore, got to wait another 2-4 weeks before having sex, iv told him it will be like I'm all brand new again haha :haha: 

Isn't it great when u get those moments where u just sit there n smile because ur life is just great.

I need to convince the oh that two kids just isn't enough lol, I want two close together then wait until they are a bit older like 6/7 then have another two close together. 
Fingers crossed for ur bfp very very soon it wud be great to get pregnant within first couple of cycles, I mean sperm have one job and they can't even get that right!! I mean how can they all swim past the egg lol.

First day of my 15's on pain relief, getting a lot more pain comin thru but I'm doin what I can to fight it, got my physio going today again and had another desk assessment at work n been getting up n moving around. I'm going to go back to the doctors soon as well n c if there's anyone that they can rdfer me to to help me deal with the pain, normally relaxing at home takes the pain away but not today. Lack of sleep makes my pain loads worse so I had a couple of hours sleep on the sofa, and going to bed very early tonight. I don't no what Il do if I can't reduce the pain relief and get off the meds, I wudnt be comfortable TTC whilst on pain relief with the risk of defects n baby being addicted. 

I really admire you, havin ur kids and then goin back to school and getting a good job, it really sets a good.example to ur kids. A lot of people feel that they can't do anything after they've had kids n they are stuck where they are, good for u for following ur career still.

Well bedtime for me, my back muscles are burning. Time to tens it n get a good nights sleep, work tomorrow :-( really want a new job, iv decided to go for that interview n Il c if I can have a look round as well n talk to a hca while there n even if its just for the interview experience it will help. Applied for loads of jobs now though, keep ur fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## MomWife

My belly is getting down. I can't tell right now since I am bloated. Stupid AF!:growlmad: When I am standing up and sitting down you can see the belly fat! :cry: I wish the fat can go to my butt or my boobs, now that will be awesome!:winkwink: Last month I was trying to fit in my old jeans that I used to wear since they are just so cute and I could not pull them jeans over my thighs! I was like oh no you got to be kidding me! My 2 daughters was laughing at me cause I was trying to pull them up. Hopefully next month I will be able to wear them again and all of my jeans will not fit soooo snug. 

It seems to me that your oh is understanding about health that is good. I know you can not wait until you won't have to take meds no more. You know he liked it when you said that you are going to be brand new again! LOL! Your oh just might want more after the first 2 kids. He might say well you know it would be better to have 2 more since if the 1 kid don't want to play or be bothered by one kid he/she will have 3 other kids to play with or talk to! 

Thanks, I hope I will get my BFP soon! I would be soooo happy and while I am pregnant I will make sure to take a lot of belly pics. With my last two I didn't take that many, I don't know why. However many times I get pregnant I will sure to make a scrapbook, bunch of belly pics, and start buying things for the baby when I know whether it's a boy or a girl. You are right when you said that sperm have only 1 job and they can't get it right! I like that one LOL!

I hope your pain has gone away or at least has gotten a little bit better. Did you go to bed early last night? I wouldn't be comfortable either being on pain meds and pregnant. There is always some type of risk from some forms of pain meds or just particular medications. I hope when you get off your meds you will feel a lot better and you will be able to get pregnant!! Fingers crossed for you!

Thank you! It is not easy at all going back to school with kids but I want them to look up to me so that they can finish their education and want a career in something that they would love to do. I don't want them having to work any job just to be able to pay some of their bills and they fridge is rarely full. 

Let me know how that interview went. I hope you find a job that you really like. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Hope everything works out for you.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Doesn't even look like I'm going for the interview they haven't got back to me with mu slot but iv always been in two minds about it so I guess I'm not all that bothered. Iv applied for one that is in the same hospital and I went down to see them today, seems like a lovely place to work but sounds like the interviews are going to be while I'm abroad grrr nothin ever goes right.

Went to bed early as planned but didn't get to sleep till gone mid night again which is frustrating butt at least I had a couple of hours before. My back feels like its on fire, I think I get that when iv been sat down n leaning over all day so having a relax now I'm home n will tens it later. Hopefully a nice shower n doin my physio will help. 

I no what u mean about the fat!! I just wish it wud go, my thighs r huge as well so I have loads of jeans I just can't get above them which is annoying, iv got some that still have the label on that Il prob never get into. 

Il def be taking belly pics when I'm pregnant, the thought of being pregnant is very exciting and because it will all be new to me I think I will want to keep a record of it. I'm also going to take baby pics every month to see the difference month to month in the baby, can't wait. 

Im the same as u I want my kids to no they can still go for their career no matter what, whether they have a family early on or something else sets them back a few years, they can still get where they want to be. My mum had no choice but to just get any job, I admired her for working with 4 kids but it was never what she wanted to do n u could tell. Mind u getting a decent job doesn't mean u can always fill ur cupboards with food, I often struggle but that's because of how many hours I do. If I didn't want to get on the mortgage and stuff I wudnt be so bothered because part time is perfect when u have children but the fact is my oh can't pay for mortgage alone if we get a bigger one n I want to have something to show for my work.


----------



## MomWife

Things that you really want in life are not easy to get or to achieve. I am angry that I have to pay $1,600 for one course. I will be financially suspended from my University next month. But the good news is that when I pay the amount in full I have to go through the readmission process which sucks. At least I only have 5 courses left! 

I hope your back will feel better and you to get enough sleep. I just came from the dentist and found out I have 4 cavities!:cry:The dentist did 2 fillings and I have to go back in 2 weeks to do the last two. I have to get everything in good condition before I get pregnant. The crazy thing is I thought I had gum disease since 2 of my front teeth that is on the sides, it looks like my gum was exposed. I kept getting food stuck up under my gums on both sides. Good thing that is was only cavities. He put the white filling on the 1 in the front since I don't want to be smiling and you can see the ugly filling that I have on my tooth. The end of this month I am going to the foot Dr. since I have been having pain in my right foot. My daughter put her little chair on my foot sooooo hard. My mom thinks the side of big toe might be fractured. 

I hope you are doing better today!:flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm not doing too bad, I think iv identified one reason my back is so bad at work, my desk is very high n had a special chair for tall ppl, I sat at someone else's desk for a little bit yesterday n when I sat on their chair he pain faded but when I sat bk on mine it came bk so when a girl leaves Il be stealing her desk n that will hopefully help me reduce the meds. I was in bed for 9 the other night and asleep for 10:30 last night asleep for 11:30 and I'm exhausted this morning, I hate early mornings with a passion. I like nights but can't get them yet

I do have the test tomorrow, its not the interview just test to see whether they will give u interview, I don't really want the job I don't think, its an awkward drive to get there n when we move it will be about 35 miles away which is just silly, I think Il just go n then decide when the time comes, going to ask if there are any healthcare assistants I can chat with because the last thing I want to do is go into a Job where I have to do lots of manual handling which will make my pain worse. 

That sucks that u have to pay so much for it n have to register again, I think its terrible that ppl who truly want to better themselves don't get help, I really want to do my masters but without taking out a loan I can't do it n I'm not taking a loan out. Good for u for doing it though a lot of ppl wud have seen it as a reason to just stay how they were n not do anything.

I need to go to dentist soon, been a couple of years now, fillings are horrible. I have two of my baby teeth still lol but the gum sort of recedes up with them n u can c the bit of the tooth that shud be covered by gum but if I had them out it wud be visible lol so I'm not doing that no way no how lol

Ouch for ur foot, a painful foot is horrible because its involved in everything u do!! Hope u get that sorted soon

Was chatting to oh yesterday n asked when he thinks I shud come off pill, I'm not at risk of pregnancy with my zoladex, he just said come of it now. Made me a very happy lady lol really felt like he was well on board with it n we r both on the same page. 

Three weeks until holiday!!! Can't wait because I need time relaxing!!


----------



## MomWife

That is good that you feel better. They should get you a different chair so you can be comfortable and your back will feel better. I hope when you get off your pain meds you will be ok. 

Wow 35 miles that is far and a lot of gas. Well at least you thinking everything out, which is great! If the pay is good, and you wasn't doing any manual handling I would take it. But I will still have second thoughts since it will be 35 miles away. 

I know one sometime next year I will graduate. I hate that I have to register again which sucks but I have to do what I have to do even if I don't want to. I don't blame you for keeping your teeth, that will make me very down and depressed if the dentist tells me that they have to pull my front teeth. that is great news that your so is on board of you stopping the pill!! Great news! I know you was extremely happy when he said that!:happydance: You will be a very happy woman once to get to relax and not think about work.. I hope you have lots and lots of fun!! 

I ate a big bowl of ice cream last night with cool whip on top. I know I probably gained 5 pounds back. I don't want to weigh myself tomorrow. I think I will find out my weight when I go to my apt Monday. I have been drinking plenty of water today and I am not going to nothing past 7 pm. I have to cut back on sweets since I always get cavities when I go to the dentist for the past 2 years. I walked on the treadmill. I doubled the time which was 2 hours that I walked on the treadmill. I kept pausing the treadmill since I needed 1 to 2 minute breaks. The reason why I walked that long is due to I was in pain yesterday when I came back from the dentist. I probably walked off all the ice cream and junk food that I ate. LOL! Will try my hardest with cutting down on ice cream and junk food! :winkwink:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The main thing I did when starting diet is cut out all desserts n snacks. getting frustrated tho 6 days since last weigh in n apparently iv put on half a lb, how?!?! I'm tellin u its work!! Gettin up 4 hours earlier is stopping me losing weight but I don't understand why when I keep my calories the same. 

I'm def in two minds about the job, Im hoping to be given a reason not to go for it but well c, I will try n chat the pop there n c how much manual handling is involved, feeling like I'm on top of my 15microgram pain meds now which is good because it will drop down again in 2 weeks 

Talk about happy when I threw my pills, he's talking about it more now too, I think he's happy that I'm involving him in my decisions regarding it so he's getting a bit more excited about it which is very good.

Is ur appointment about ur headaches? Let me no how u get on. I'm off for my test for the interview now will let u no how it goes xx


----------



## MomWife

I had two chocolate grain bars and a bowl of cereal this morning. I had some corn and broccoli last night. It is better then eating snacks at night. Today my goal is to drink 4 water bottles that equals to 8 cups of water. I also have heard if you drink enough water it will help with your cervical mucous as well. Since I have been drinking 8 cups of water and not drinking any caffeine, my skin has been clearing up and I am happy about it. I get bad breakouts on my face and I was on the low dosage BCP to help out my acne. It helped out very little. AF has finally stopped today! I am happy. Here goes to BDing every day or every other day. 

I think when you finally get off your pain meds you will be ok! :thumbup::winkwink: I think that is great that he is happy about the decision that the both of you is making!

My appointment is about my headaches, my weight, and she also check my blood pressure once a month. I am also going to tell my Dr. that I have stopped taking BCP last month for good this time!!!! 

How did your test go today? :hugs: 
I am getting on my treadmill right now I will check back later! It is hard to keep exercising daily but I keep doing it.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Drinking water is great, I drink about 2-3 litres a day, I dont drink fizzy pop at all unless its in a wine spritzer lol or maybe if i need a bit of energy but always go for diet versions. 
I'm feeling very bloated tonight so that might explain why I put 1/2 lb on over the last 6 days, i no its not the end of the world but it gets frustrating when I eat well and don't snack and then don't get any results, I have 3 weeks left until my holiday and I want to feel comfortable in the clothes I want to wear not hide my body away because im embarrassed about my flab!! Good for you for getting advice about it but I honestly think you can do it, your BMI is in normal so you wouldn't be putting yourself or baby at risk due to weight, I think if you keep going you'll get there....unless bfp stops you :friends:

The test was ok, just had to answer 3 questions, I have an interview next tuesday, I was looking and its not actually as far as i thought, living where we are now I wouldnt spend loads in petrol but when we move it would be more but I would still be better off than I am now so if I was to get offered the job I would take it and its in mental health so could be the break i need to get into psychology :thumbup: I spoke with the guy there as well that was doing the test and he explained a bit to me about the workplace and it seems like an ok place not much manual handling or anything so all good really.

I really hope you get some answers about your headaches, they really do make peoples life a misery. 

Im getting impatient again waiting to ttc lol, i have my next zoladex injection next friday then 2 weeks till holiday then 2 weeks away then final injection then a few days later my gynae appointment then 3 weeks later we will be ttc so I no it will go really quick because there are lots of things in the middle to break it all up but it still feels ages away, but on the plus side if i get this job i will be in there before or around the time i start ttc rather than having to cover up pregnancy until im settled in the job and would mean my maternity pay would be bigger and I would probably get put on a nice easy job so that i wasnt at any risk of being attacked by the really bad patients.
Get humping lady!!! my oh cant wait for that time lol i think thats the only reason he agreed to it :haha: he just wants sex on tap lol, i think i need to make it so that sex doesnt become a chore though so need to keep it exciting, not ,oo sex again, time to make a baby' I want it to stay as something we do because we love each other not to just do the deed.....have you found that anything changes when your having sex to make a baby not just for the hell of it? I dont no if that made any sense or not lol I dont think iv worded it very well

Do you have any plans for this weekend?
xx


----------



## MomWife

I rescheduled my Dr. appt for Sept 9th since both of my daughters start school on that day. If my headaches start getting worse I will rescehdule the appt sooner. It would be great if my AF is late next month, and I go to my appt and I find that I am pregnant! I would be very happy!:flower: So far no headache today.

It does get on your nerves when you doing everything right and you still feel bloated or your troubled areas has not improved! My goal is to lose my belly fat before next year, but if I get pregnant that would have to wait until after I have the baby! 

Wow only 3 questions that is not bad at all. That is great news that it is not too much manual handling. I hope you do get offered the job, you would be a lot happier since you wouldn't be in pain that much and plus it is in mental health which is a plus for you! Let me know how the interview goes. Will kepp my fingers crossed.

The time will fly by when it comes for the day you can finally TTC! Your so will be very grateful!:haha: My DH don't know that I am charting but he knows I am taking my temp every morning. I told him I keep track to see if AF is going to come on time. Which is true but it is more to that! LOL! He said oh ok you taking your temp since you just got off BCP. I said yes you are right. If DH knew that I was doing that stuff to know my fertile days he would say I am stressing myself out and he might get stressed, so that is why I have not told him. I want him always ready for action! LOL! He has been talking about he do not care what the gender is when I get pregnant. I was surprised to hear that since I thought he really wanted a boy. DH said he just want a healthy and happy baby. Currently, the sex is not a chore since he does not have baby on the brain like me. I try to do different things to make it exciting. I try my best! If he knew I was baby crazy that would get him stressed out and might think the only reason we doing the deed is to get pregnant. I want him to stay how he is: always ready!

Tomorow DH is picking my mom up to spend the day with us. She haven't been over since last year. We have visited her it is just where she lives the roads are just very bad and have stop lights everywhere. My mom will be very excited when I call to her that DH will be picking her up. I will make a nice dinner and we will watch a scary movie since she loves scary movies! Later on I will do something to my hair sicne my hair is naturally curly which I hate. I will flat iron it later on. It has ben 2 months since I have flat ironed my hair due to the hot weather. DH days off is Sundays and Mondays. I am happy that my daughters is going back to school on the 19th! That means alot of BDing!:happydance::happydance: DH have to be at work at 1:00 p.m. but get off at 9:00. 

I hope you will enjoy your weekend:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I got my zoom for the Kinect and it still doesn't work because it now can't detect the floor grr!! We have our tv on the wall so the Kinect is too high n when it doesn't have the zoom it doesn't detect our legs so can't do hardly anything. It's very frustrating because its a great idea for exercising in the comfort of ur own home.

I was too surprised that my oh isn't bothered about gender because I thought he wanted a boy so him the kid and his dad could do things together and he's never been around children so thought it would help him settle into fatherhood really and he wouldn't be so funny about doing stuff like changing a nappy. I'm bursting not telling ppl were going to be trying in 2 months but we have agreed to keep it to ourselves, only one of my old uni friends nos and the other will when I speak with her next but we have agreed not to tell family. When I do fall pregnant I'm in two minds as to when to tell ppl, I'm at a higher risk of miscarriage so common sense would tell me not to tell anyone until after 12 weeks but then I think if that does happen I would want some support and telling ppl after the mc that I was pregnant but not anymore would be hard particularly if I need a little time off work. I'm also at risk of second tri loss because of one or two of my illnesses so would def need lots of support then. 

We have decided to do a carboot tomorrow so means an early morning :-( but hopefully I will get a bit extra money either for baby stuff which I keep secretly buying lol and for my holiday. I do hate early mornings though. 

I agree that u need to keep bd as stressless as possible otherwise ul both start stressing after a couple months of no bfp. I don't want my oh to no when I'm fertile but he will no that I no if that makes sense, I wont even tell him when I get negative tests. I have already started thinking about how to tell him in a creative way and the rest of our families as well. I think if its around Christmas and I have a scan pic I will make the picture into a card and see how long it takes them all to figure it out lol. As for oh I think I might do a little treasure hunt with little gifts wrapped in baby clothes and then lead him upstairs where I will spell out either pregnant or daddy to be in baby items. Not decided yet. With work ppl if its Christmas I'm going to wear a baby theme top to our Christmas works do (if I'm still working there) and see how long it takes to figure it out lol. Have u thought about it? I want it to be a moment everyone will remember.


----------



## MomWife

I hope that you can get your Kinect to work so you can start exercising. If I was you I would tell people whenever you feel the time is right to tell them. There is no rush in telling your family or friends as soon you find out that you are pregnant. With both of my pregnancies, we told our families when I was 2 months. It was killing me since I wanted to tel but DH said wait since I want you healthy in the begining of your pregnancy. Whenever I get pregnant again I will wait until 2 months to tell my family and friends. I understand when you said that you would need support if something happens, just do what feels right for you. 

Oh so you have been secretly buying baby stuff LOL! The earlier you start buying stuff for the baby, the less stuff you have to buy when the baby finally arrives. I think I will start in October to buy baby stuff, I have to find a great hiding place. I think the less our men know what we are doing to know when we are fertile and etc is better for them. You are giviing me some thoughts of being creative since I never was creative in telling my family and friends that I was pregnant. Your ideas are great, I think either one of your ideas will work especially the ones with the christmas card and the treasure hunt! I am going to start thinking on how I will tell my hubby and my family. Thank you for putting the idea in my head! :thumbup:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well he knows iv bought them after they get delivered lol but not before haha, I have a great hiding place, in within all of my nappy cake stuff lol, I keep stealing items out of there too lol its great, today I took 3 pairs of blue boots that range from 9 to 24 months, they are just too cute to possibly give away lol. Iv got a good stash of cloth nappies ready, I consider it to be spreading the cost but my oh thinks I'm getting ahead of myself, especially with my risks. I get his thinking about it but I can't help myself my mind just constantly screams BABY to me. 

Both of my brothers have called me to say we have something to tell u, Megan/Emma is pregnant, the last time thy called me my brother said I have something to tell u n I just went megans pregnant? He was like erm yes how did u no n I was like well I'm getting used to these phone calls now n u wud only call to tell me something important. I want to do something very different instead of just calling them or sitting them all down. Iv seen on eBay u can buy an iron on scan pictures that u can upload urs and put it onto a t shirt so that's another idea.


----------



## MomWife

It is always a great thing to always be positive. I am a positive person, when stuff gets bad I tell my DH about the positive things. Wow how many kids your brothers have?

I remember when I was pregnant with my last daughter she was too much excited that I was pregnant. She took me to a baby store and she brought sooo many baby clothes, diapers, toys and etc that I was looking at her funny! I said to her you buying all this stuff for your unborn niece? She says yes I am. 3 months later my sister found out I was pregnant while I was in labor! She couldn't believe that she was pregnant. I think she was going baby crazy when she found out I was pregnant. Now look at me I am going baby crazy. 2 weeks ago I told my friend that I wanted her to send me pics of her since she is pregnant. She sent me like 8 different pics of her! I told her that she looked beautiful pregnant. This is her 1st baby. 

Iron on scan pics on shirts great idea! I weighed myself which I said I wasn't going to until next Saturday. I am back where I started. My weakness is snacks. I am not going to eat no snacks starting today! My snacks will be salad and fruit. I remember a few months ago I lost weight by cutting out snacks and eating salad and more fruit and I wasn't getting on my treadmill at that time. I want to see how I am going to do without snacks for a week. I just have to stick with my plan so I can lose weight. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The main thing iv done is cut out snacking n its working ok although this week has been very disappointing in that I gained half lb then lost 3/4 lb so all in all this week so far iv lost 0.06 off my BMI which is pretty crap considering how much I want to scuff a chocolate bar!! It gets so frustrating when u try n it doesn't work. On the plus side we moved the Kinect and its working with certain games n luckily it works ok with my shape fitness so I did 15 minutes on that earlier (actually 25 but the amount of time actually exercising was 15) so its looking good, I'm going to do about half an hour actually exercising for 3 days a week then have a break while I'm away then start up again when I'm back, u can set targets, at the minute I'm classed as couch potato which is true lol so I'm hoping after 4 weeks exercise I can move up because it flags to u which exercises are best based on ur current status and what u want to achieve and how u want to achieve it so hoping next time I can move up and start doin more of the cardio based exercises rather than the less intense ones but def doing it right for me at the moment, nice steady exercise will help to start with. 

I have 2 nephews one niece and another nephew on the way due October. I think one brother is really keen to have another, I hope he doesn't tho because I want my time pregnant to be mine, they all had their time so I want mine to be about me, at least for the first 6 months the last few I won't mind but I don't want to share my pregnancy with someone else. I no its a little selfish but I live away from ky family n they all live close so their pregnancy wud be the one that everyone focussed on as they see them all the time and cud share it with them properly. 
I dread to think how my niece is going to behave when this next baby is born, she was only just a year when her brother was born so got used to him very quickly but she was spoilt rotten being the first child in both families so always got jealous when my mum was around her brother she likes to be the centre of attention and is known to throw a tantrum when she doesn't get her way, I have a feeling she might go one of two ways either be all 'thats my brother' or completely get jealous when he's the centre of attention. It's a hard balance to get but I really disagree with some of my brother n his gfs parenting styles so I really think it will be tantrums all the way, I hope she proves me wrong, she's my niece n I love her but she can be a madam at times (listens to parents speaking n copies them) 

How did ur oldest cope with a sister coming into her life?
I want 2 fairly close together, like TTC again after 6 months so wud be interesting to no. I think I may possibly change my mind at the time but seeing my niece n nephew grow up so close in age was lovely, they liked same things n played together but they also fought a lot.

U will have to let me no if u think of any creative ideas for telling ppl ur pregnant, mine will only work if ppl are all together which is rare


----------



## MomWife

I have been in extremely pain due to my gums which is the same side I had the filling on the tooth. I went to the dentist this morning and the dentist said that I have a gum ulcer. I have been using warm water and salt every hour. I feel a little bit better now. The dentist said it came from me using mouthwash since my gum did not fully healed yet. 

I will respond later to your last post. I am about to lay down now. I hope you are having a great day! :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw bless u I hope u feel much better soon, they should have warned u not to use mouth wash its suck a routine part of ppls hygiene regime when brushing that they should have specified. I really feel ur pain u poor thing. Sending hugs your way (will take a while to get there what with being in different countries and all but they are on their way, when u start to feel better you will no my hugs have got there :-D) 

Reply in ur own time honey ur health is important and if anyone knows how much pain affects ur everyday life its me xxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Have you tried warming or cooling a towel or cloth and putting it on ur face the side it hurts? I personally prefer warm but others prefer cold, but it really soothes it have two so one can be warming while ur using the other or wrap a hot water bottle in towels n let the heat seep through n it will be soothing for hours.

Take care xxx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! I feel a lot better now. My gums is finally healing up. I would have thought the dentist would have told me that. Monday I go back to dentist to get 2 more fillings. I will make sure to ask is there anything that I can't do. They should of gave me instructions so I would know what not to do. 

It is sooo hard to stay away from favorite snacks! Yesterday I ate some rice krispies treats, I know I shouldn't be eating them. Today is the day I will back away from sweets and snacks. I will only eat them every now and then. 
Before the end of this year I will get a Kinect since I seen some exercises that I would love that is on the Kinect. I am glad that you got your Kinect working so can start exercising. I am still walking on my treadmill daily. My goal is to burn at least 500-600 calories a day. I think I can do it. 

I don't think that it is selfish that you do not want your pregnancy to be shred with anybody. This is will be your 1st and you want it to be special. I think the first child is happy just because she does not have to share toys, candy, and etc. My oldest daughter is jealous at times since her sister gets more things and at times she gets her way since she is the youngest. My oldest daughter loves to take her sister toys, but when her little sister takes something of hers she gets very angry. My oldest told me that it is okay for her to take her little sister things but it is not fair that her little sister takes her things!! LOL! I remember when my youngest was only a few months old, my oldest asked me and DH "when is she going to leave?" She didn't understand that she was going to stay with us forever. She was only 5 at the time. They still get angry at each other at times. My DH told me that I will never understand since all of my siblings was older than me. DH said that it is normal for them to get mad at each other about small things. Maybe they will get along whenever I get pregnant...... I think it is always best to have kids close together in age. I wish I had a sister or brother was very close to my age. 

I received your hugs in time! :flower:Thank you! How are you doing today?:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I did over half an hour on Kinect, nice easy exercises so nothing too bad but cudnt do anymore started feeling my ankles hurting so knew it was enough.

Good news I got the job :-D prob won't start until like November though because I have my holiday coming up then have to give 4 weeks notice so looks like it should all come together at the same time. Adam has started looking for jobs again in case he doesn't get a permanent contract, everything is looking up.

He has been mentioning children to me more and more so I'm very happy at the minute, for once things seem to be going well for us. Should be getting a house not long after we both get the jobs and we will have already start TTC. Wow I'm a happy happy happy girl right now. 

Glad ur feeling better, make sure u ask them for a list of things u can't do. I hope u don't get in pain again after these ones. 

Today I just feel on top of the world, had a real spring in my step and I really feel like I'm taking control of my life boy does it feel good. 

I realised yesterday I'm only 8 weeks away from TTC, I get butterflies in my tummy everytime I think about it but its good butterflies and now things are coming together I'm getting more impatient and want it all now. 

How's ur weeks going apart from the horrible toothache?? 

I agree that younger kids don't understand, had to laugh at ur oldest asking when sister was leaving lol :haha: it must be confusing tho, one day its just them and mum n dad then the next day theres another person there that's takin away all the attention. I dont understand about the taking things either because I was the youngest and only girl no one wanted my stuff I just stole theirs all the time lol. 

Glad u got my hugs :-D xxx


----------



## MomWife

Yay!!! I am sooooo happy for you! That is great news that you got the job!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Your so really want another child. Usually guys do not talk about having children as much, they talk about having children every now and then. 

Thank you, I feel so much better now. No more pain. I hate I am going back Monday to get 2 more fillings! I hate that needle going in my gums to numb me. :cry: I just have to take better care of my teeth for now on. Here comes couinting down for you to TTC! I hope we can through TTC together and talk about our pregnancies, that would be awesome!:hugs: 

My week has been ok, just been having headaches and my other tooth was bothering me. I have been passing my quizzes and doing great on all of my assignments in my course. Next week will be my last week of college. I will be back in January but the courses start in March. So I will have a very long break so that I can save up money to finish. Well while I am on break I am going to volunteer at a hospital that is close to me. My DH said that it would be best for me to volunteer so that I can have that on my resume as for experience. My computer was acting up, I had to renew my Norton protection on both of my computers since they were so sloooooow. My main computer is fine now, it is just my laptop that has been doing strange things. I will let my DH look at since he is going to college to become an Information Technologist. He have 5 or 6 courses left and then he will have his Associate's degree. He said he will go back for his Bachelor's sometime, there is no rush since i will have my Bachelor's next year. You and your SO is on a great start. I think you are doing a great job at your age! :flower::thumbup::flower:

My hormones been going crazy!!!! When I was on BCP I didn't want to do the deed all the time, now look I want it all the time. That is crazy! LOL! DH says that the BCP was probably suppressing my hormones. He's not complaining at all. He said he hope I stay like this. LOL!

How your week been?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My week has been full of headaches :-( I'm wondering if its a combinations of things, coming off pill, not drinking as much caffeine (although iv only been on 2 or 3 cups of tea a day for a while now) and my pillow, iv swapped my pillow for a lower one because it it holds my jaw in an awkward position it gives me headaches. Def not dehydration with the 2 litres of water I drink a day.

Had my 5th our of 6 zoladex shots today so I really feel like the end is in sight now, although I'm getting really worried my endometriosis pain will come back straight away n especially with me going to be having af again, I'm really worried but I have a gynae appointment in Sept so I'm hoping he can give me some reassurance. It just completely took over my life before and I'm scared that it will come back worse, but then I think I will have the option of surgery again pretty soon after, I'm just absolutely crapping myself. My mum gets married just after the zoladex wears off so I really don't want to be ill for it because I'm her witness so have a part to play in the wedding.

Got weighed again today n apparently I'm exactly the same as I was on Sunday, how?!?! It's so annoying grr hopefully tho with me not having what I now call my 'work weight' to lose I should be on track for a 2lb week. I haven't logged on myfitnesspal all week though because the app on my phone has gone funny so I cud have been eating under calories all week for all I no. I do feel thinner and my stomach is smaller in a morning but then I have a pint of water n it bloats up massive, my oh says he's never seen anything like it all I have to do is drink water n I can balloon up to looking 6 months gone.

Great about ur course sounds like ur doing really well. Good for ur dh for doing a course as well u both r really showing ur kids that ur never too old to do something with ur life. I agree that having some sort of experience on ur cv looks very good and ur doing the right thing. U can talk about the skills uv developed and things ur learnt just as though it was a paid job. I think its so silly that u have to pay for the rest of ur course urself its like they've said well take u part of the way then its up to u that's like me taking Adam to his dads and dropping him off on the motorway to get the rest of his way on his own it doesn't make sense, even if they paid and then said pay it back after u get a job, it wud make more sense to me. 

I hope u get ur bfp before I start trying but if not I wud love to have a TTC buddy and then hopefully a pregnancy buddy, particularly one who has been thru it all before it wud be a real safety net for me because I have been known to blow little things out of proportion if I haven't had the details there to calm me like after my surgery when they didn't explain things properly n I thought they had done something they shudnt n ended up at doctors worrying, if they had explained stuff to me I wud have been ok but for me its the unknown.

Iv been hearing oh talking about kids more and more and I love it, we sat n watched one born last night n then were talking about kids n the birth and stuff, its so nice hearing him get excited about it too. 

Hope Monday goes ok for u, n u don't get any bad stuff happen from the dentist again.

I'm now waiting for my paperwork for the new job to come through. The NHS r great employers but their recruitment process takes far too long, I had an interview in May last year for my current job n didn't start until August!! Another one was May to October!! 

Really looking forward to my holiday now, 2 weeks of no worries  will be awesome.

More good news, iv been so comfortable with my reduced patch at 15 that I'm reducing it to 10 this weekend, a week earlier than I planned, I'm very pleased cos I was geared up for it to be tough, will mean I have an extra week to have the 10 or 5 if they r tough and I struggle. I have kept on top of my physio and built it up to further than I used to be and I have the booklet that she gave me so I think I might take some to the next level.

Anyway Il let u get on now :haha: I do babble sometimes lol, I think its cos I don't really get to speak with anyone else as I have no friends around here except my neighbour who I talk to a bit but she nos a lot of ppl so don't no who she might tell lol


----------



## MomWife

I hate having headaches and not knowing the cause of them. I hope you are okay now and not having no more headaches. I will let you know if everything goes well on Monday. Will keep my fingers crossed.

Make sure you ask your gynecologist all of the questions and concerns that you have. Recently, I have been writing the questions/concerns that I have with my health so I will not forget them. I notice every time I go to my Dr. appt I always forget to ask her a health question. That is nice that you are apart of your mom's wedding. Hopefully you will pain free on that day and beyond. 

You are not the only one who weighs the same. I don't understand I have been walking on my treadmill for an hour to 2 hours and I have not lost any weight. It must be something that I am eating that is causing me not to lose weight. I hope I will figure it out. I am the same way when I drink alot of water. I just don't understand it. I am sooooo confused. 

Thank you! We are trying our best to show them the right way. I was kind of angry yesterday since I checked my voicemail and my daughter's teacher called to say that she want me to fill out a waiver to keep my daughter in the 4th grade. I already talked to the teacher before school was over aout keeping her in the 4th grade, I agreed to it since my daughter is having such a hard time. Now last week I received what class and the grade she will be going in for the new school year. The paper said that she was going to the 5th grade. I was like huh? really?! Me and DH was saying maybe they passed her since they trying to give her a chance. We even told her that she passed to the 5th grade, she was evern shocked when she read it out loud to us. DH said when Monday comes do not signed the waiver since they was supposed to have this done way before school starts, if they want to put her back in 4th grade it will not be on you. The teacher can be angry all she wants. I don't understand how did they passed my daughter to the next grade if she failed??!! 

That would be nice if we was TTC buddies and pregnancy buddies!:happydance::happydance: You can ask me all types of questions, I will try my best to answer them for you. Wow! I am shocked that your oh watched a baby being born! That is great, you can tell that he really wants a baby.:winkwink: My DH tried to watch a baby being born but he couldn't handle it. When I was pregnant with my 2nd daughter he watched it with me since he says he know what to expect now! :haha:

I am so happy that you landed that job! Well remember good things come to those who wait. Wow more good news that you are reducing your patch to a lower dose! Pain free is looking good for you soon! :thumbup: I really do hope when you get completely off of meds that you will be ok. 

We have something in common: I do not have friends either, I have my next door neighbor which is 64 years old that I talk to on a regular basis. I have known my childhood friend since I was 8 but I don't call her my friend any more since we don't really communicate like we used to. She calls me from time to time. I call her my associate. Months ago I used to call her or text her and she never responds. I have seen her about 3 months ago. I think I told you that she is pregnant and I was super excited for her. MyDH says that she is not your best friend since best friends talk on the phone, email, text message and visit one another. When she calls I will talk to her. I don't call her I just wait until she calls me to talk to her since I know she will not answer my calls. It sucks not having no true friends but in the end you will only have yourself. You are my friend from far far away!! LOL! Now look at me I was babbling about myself! :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol I'm glad someone else babbles.

I have 2 friends from uni that I still speak with but both r miles away we r all terrible at keeping in touch so we understand if we don't speak for months, we just pick up where we left off n never short of things to talk about.

My BMI according to the Wii is 24.78 however I learnt last week that there r two working outs of BMI, an American way which my Wii uses and a British way which I use, the American way makes the BMI lower so actually I'm not 24.78 prob more like 25 so still overweight. So iv now decided to just go on my weight not BMI, I'm 12.5, wanted to be 12 before my holiday but that's not going to happen now I will settle for 12.3 I think.

That's awful about ur daughter!! I can't believe that they can even stop u moving up?!?! In England u go up regardless of however ur doing it goes on ur age not grade. But looking passed the different ways of schooling. They can't pass her n move her up n then ask u to send her back down that's just cruel. If I was u I wud leave her to go up n just make her do extra studying at home so she catches up. Have u asked her what she wants to do? I wud put it to her that if she goes into 5th that she has to work much harder or she can stay in 4th, leave the decision up to her but I wud def be giving the teacher an ear full!! 

He didn't look when she was giving birth lol he always goes Ewww as if they want their fanny on tv lol. To be fair he was on his phone most of the time but he still watched bits and talked about it.

What cycle day r u on? I had my 5th injection, Friday so only one more left which is the day I come bk off holiday, the time to TTC is going to fly by, feels scary but in a good way. Eeek iv waited so long fortl this and it finally feels within reach and now I have my new job I don't have to worry about Adam not getting the job he's in temporarily at the minute because before with me being part time if he didn't get it n became unemployed again we wud have to delay but now as I'm going to be full time I'm going to be earning double what I wud have been once I dropped bk down to contract hours plus with it going bk to shift work I will get enhancements for working weekends and nights so will be worth it and means we can do it on just me wages if he doesn't get the contract until he gets a job. Then when he does get a job that's permanent we can start the moving house process as well!! Ah everything is coming together nicely, very happy Lesley (and very impatient, I want all this done yesterday!!!) 

Headaches are carrying on which is getting annoying now but I guess so much is happening like pain relief goin down, having my body pumped with hormone suppressant and had stresses with job n everything in limbo with Adams job. I will wait and see after my holiday and 2 weeks of nothin but relaxation (and probably Sun stroke on at least one occasion lol) 

I really like that we have got on so well, must be about a month we've been chatting now, lovely to have someone to chat to that I can just chat openly to and not hold back, I'm finding at work when ppl are chatting I have to watch what I'm saying so I don't give things away like I'm getting ready to TTC or buying things for baby n before I got the job had to keep quiet that I was looking for jobs etc although I didn't make it a secret.


----------



## MomWife

As you get older and you have responsibilities you will not be that close to them especially if you move to a different state or country. I learned that I will just talk to her when I can. She sent me an email saying that she apologize for not keeping in contact with me since we used to call each other best friends. She mentioned that she have been going through a lot such as she do not know who the father of her unborn baby since she was sleeping with 2 guys on a consistent basis. I am happy that she sent me an email. That made my day that she was thinking of me. 

I gained weight. :cry: I think I will get back to my starting weight next week. My goal is to get to my goal weight in November which is my birthday month. I will have to lose at least 16 pounds to get to my goal weight. I think I can do it. I just have to keep away from the sugar and drink more water, and keep exercising. I think both of us can lose weight, we just have to stay determined. 

I picked up my oldest daughter from school and she said that her teacher from last school year gave her a paper for me to sign. The paper was just saying that since we had a conversation about her repeating the 4th grade and about her grades that she need to repeat the 4th grade over again. I have to sign the paper. I am not signing the paper since like I stated before that they sent out a paper saying that she was going to the 5th grade. If they are going to put her back in 4th grade well it won't be because I did sign the paper. The school is supposed to be organized, how did they passed her in the 1st place if she failed? This situation is soooo stupid. This is their mistake and it is not on me to fix their mistake. My daughter told me yesterday that she wants to go to the 5th grade. She told me she still have the same classmates from the 4th grade, which she is sooo happy about. She said all of the students passed to the 5th grade.

Oh well at least he didn't watch the whole thing, most men cannot take watching a baby being born. 

I am on cycle day 15. According to FertilityFriend I ovulated on the 16th. I just found out today since I just inputted all of my temps since Aug.15th. When I get up every morning I take my temp and write it down on a sticky note that I have by the bed. That is awesome news that you will be making double!:happydance: It seems like everything is falling into place. When the day comes when you can finally move into a nice home and become pregnant will be outstanding!!! It is always grand for things to be going your way especially for things you been wanting for a long time. Wow, you only have 1 more injection that is great! You are almost there to TTC!!

I think you won't have any headaches since you will be relaxing for 2 weeks! Soak enough sun for me too!:haha: Wow it has been about a month since we been chatting. I hope we get to continue to chat for months, and after that!! It always feel good when you can chat with someone and you can tell them how your day been going, your concerns, issues and everything else. By the way I went to the dentist this morning and I had 4 cavities that had to be filled. Did all of them today!:cry: The dentist finally told me all the things that I couldn't do. (FINALLY!) I had all the fillings on my left side. I bit the inside of my jaw, which I didn't know. I am in a little bit of pain, but it is better than last time. Enough of me babbling! :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think ur daughter going into 5th grade would be better for her, she will be so unhappy if she has no one she knows in her class n I think it wud open her up to bullying and that never leads to anything good.

At least ur teeth are all sorted now, no more dentist trips.

I dropped my pain relief yesterday to 10 n started getting withdrawal :-( I'm now in two minds how to tackle the rest, do I drop it again this weekend and have 2 days at work with it and a 4 hour plane trip then come off completely the first weekend I'm there or do I stay on the 10 and come off it completely on holiday with no other drop. Or do I just do it how I was going to. I don't no

Sounds like Adam won't be getting a permanent job with the company he's at, he's got an interview somewhere else on Thursday but again its a 6 month temporary contract so wud mean still no moving but I wudnt put TTC on hold now I have a job that's fulltime. But its frustrating that he can only get temporary stuff. Which just means we can't move house. 

We had the police out Sunday because the brats around the street were throwing stuff at our windows, we have so many problems with them that its just getting beyond a joke and we r desperate to move

When is ur Dr appointment for the headaches
I'm on my TTC countdown now 7 weeks and 3 days :-D before I didn't really feel I cud count down but its getting close. The thing is I still have some of the stitches in from my surgery and I still get some pain n I'm now 7 weeks post op so I hope I can be fully healed by the time we TTC so can dtd as often as possible


----------



## MomWife

Well I spoke to the principal about her going back to the 4th grade. She told me that she received low test scores and her grades was very bad. She is struggling in math and have a very hard time comprehending. So she was having a hard time with language arts and math. The principal said that if she have a hard time with basic math, then she will not understand algebra. 5th graders are going full force into algebra. So my daughter will be back in the 4th grade.:cry: The principal says that if they let her stay in the 5th grade it will be a huge possibility that she would fail since she was not doing good in the 4th grade. My daughter told me this morning that it is 4 kids that was had to repeat the 4th grade again. So she would know a few kids that was in her last class. I just hope that she does very well so that she can move on to the next grade. 

I don't think you should go off it completely since you don't want to be in pain while on vacation. It wouldn't be a great vacation if you was in pain the whole time. I don't know how you originally was going to do it but in my opinion I would choose whichever you would feel comfortable with meaning which one you feel like you can handle. I just hope whenever you come off completely you will not get many withdrawals. 

I hope before the next year your SO will find a permanent job. It is not easy to find a job that is full-time let alone permanent job. Where I stay it is sooo much harder for guys to land full-time positions. Still have patience since you all can not move yet. You never know you might find out good news and you and so will be able to move early next year. I can't stand when kids behave doing things to irritate the neighbors. Did the police get there in time to catch them in the act? IF they didn't what did the police say?

My Dr. apt is Sept 9th and I hope AF doesn't show up. AF suppose to show up on Sept 2nd. I just hope that I can get pregnant before next year that will make me happy!! Yay!!! TTC will come so fast!! Hope your day went well. I am about to take a nap since I am a bit tired. Will have to pick my daughter up in 2 hours. She gets out of school at 4. My youngest daughter will start school next Monday,she is in Kindergarten. I have to go to orientation on Friday to do 2 activities with her and then I can go home. I know she will not have any problems at all.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The police know of these kids loads of ppl including us have had no end of problems with them. They made them come to the door and apologise to us and thy got a good telling off.

I was talking to some girls in the ltttc with endo, I no I'm not even TTC yet let alone ltttc but I thought I cud at least get some info from them and after being there for a few weeks now iv basically been told by one woman that I'm not welcome there because I'm not ltttc and many ppl don't consider u to be ltttc until after 6 months to a year so when I start I shud probably post in the normal TTC not in there. Jeez when did ppl get so touchy, I only want info and to know what to expect with endo if it does affect ky fertility, some ppl are so hostile jeez.

Sorry about ur daughter but at least she's not alone she's with some ppl she knows. I understand what the principle was saying though, if she didn't do well in 4th she will really struggle going up, I think she will make new friends and will appreciate it when she gets good grades.

I will be away while u find out whether af will show her ugly face so will look forward to updates when when I come home 

Day been ok but fed up now, need to cook tea and shower and then bed...Eugh....on one of those days where I just want it to end
I will think about what to do with my pain relief not decided yet


----------



## MomWife

That is good that police made them apologized to both of you. Hopefully they will stop with the nonsense. 

Wow, people are pretty sensitive about certain subjects but if she felt that way she should of kept it to herself. You just wanted to know things, it's nothing to fuss about anyway. 

When I picked my daughter up from school today she told me that she is back in the 4th grade with the same teacher she had last school year. She said that she told some of her 5th grader friends and they was telling her that they failed a grade and they didn't make her feel bad. I am happy about that! So far nobody wasn't teasing her. 

I hope you have fun while you are away! When are you going on your vacation? 
Of course I will have lots of things to tell you when you get back. It will be even better if I tell you that I got my BFP!! Let me know what you decide on your pain relief. I had an okay day with a minor headache when I woke up but it didn't last too long.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw glad she's not being teased and at it sounds like its a pretty common thing. Over hear iv never heard of ppl being kept back a year u just go on into the next year. Let's hope she does much better this year and the teacher might help her as she knows its her second year there.

I go away a week today (next Thursday) we fly out about half 5 in the afternoon and after flight and transfers we get to the hotel at about 2am their time. When we come back we land in the UK at 3:30 am :-( and then I have to drive home.

I think iv decided to keep my 10 patch on next week while I have a couple of days at work n don't want to be uncomfortable on the flight and transfers, then I think I will take it down to 5 the first week there and then see how I do with that before I decide how long to be on the 5 but I'm thinking come off it the weekend I get home.

Iv been naughty with food the last 2 days, someone was leaving work so we've had lots of cakes and nibbles in the office so I ate loads, but I felt a bit crappy after, hoping its my body getting used to no sugar in my diet. I did an hour on the Kinect last night, felt quite happy about it, I need to build up my stomach muscles I'm sick of my belly growing the moment I eat or drink something so if my muscles are stronger they will hold it in more lol. Will see what effect its had on my weight tomorrow when I weigh in


----------



## MomWife

Wow! It is soooo much different from where you and I stay! I would love where you are living at!!:flower: I hope you really enjoy yourself and your so! :hugs: You will be less stressed out during your time away. How long is the drive when you get home? When you get back let me know how you did with your pain relief. 

I have also been a bit naughty with food! Benn eating ice cream and chocolate bars. I gave in, at times it is really hard to back away from the snacks that you loved!:haha: I think I will do better next week! You probably did not gained 2 pounds if that! I am the same weight.:growlmad:I hope by Novemeber I am at my goal weight!

Yesterday was an hectic day! My DH was stressed out about his job, and my oldest daughter told me that one of her supposed to be friends told all her friends that she failed the 4th grade. She told me she was crying and she thought that she would not tell anyone. I told my daughter do not worry because when you go to the 5th grade some of them will fail and have to repeat the grade and you will be in the same class as them! That made her feel better, she started to smile when I told her that. I also told her that she shouldn't let other kids to see her cry since they will really start to pick on you. Today, she said one of her friends do not talk to her at all, she said she think it is because she failed. I told her she is not your friend anymore. Real friends will not stop talking and hanging around you just because you failed a grade. My little one started kindergarten today, she told me she was scared but she finally was okay later on in the day. I am on CD 19. I already have a feeling that we did not succeed this cycle. Well that's enough of me babbling! I could go on but it would be much longer! lol!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw bless her that's horrible. Ur right though they aren't her real friends and that she will make more. I def think failing years is a bad way to do things, over here we go through school with the same ppl and make really good friends, our success in going through those years is shown by an end of school exam for each subject and the grades we get determine if we go to college and uni etc, so we all finish school at the same age but then follow very different further education paths based on how well we did. I cudnt imagine anything worse than not knowing for certain when u wud finish, I guess its good that u get more than one go at things though, we got one chance, mess it up n ur whole life ahead of u can be tainted by it. My brother did terrible at school and he ended up a post man but wanted so much more out of his life, he ended up in prison (long story) and did his exams again in there now he's got a career path in front of him and although he's on the bottom of the ladder he can def work his way bk up.

I put 3lbs on but I also have to remember I put weight on anyway during my working days so although the eating crap didn't help it won't be all of it. I have 3 days to lose it now plus another 1 to make sure I'm still losing. I realised that when I start eating naughty stuff I just can't stop, literally it is all I can think about, I think there must be something wired wrong in my brain lol. I had my first take away tonight in ages, but I can tell iv been eating badly though, my energy is gone more n I feel all lethargic n crappy.

Had to go and ask them to take my stitches out today, they were in an awkward place so had to pull them into a better place with some tweezers and then cut, but they don't use scissors they use this knife like instrument that pulls when they cut so needless to say it was a little painful lol. My drs is getting terrible with appointments, they can't seem to understand that I go away for 2 weeks and the day I land back I need my injection, they kept telling me to ring before n I was like I can't, Il abroad, they r just plain awkward and pains in the arse!! I had no problems booking my first few but since they got a new system its crap. Iv had to leave it with them saying they will leave me a voicemail with an appointment, one way or another I'm getting it that day or Il have to delay TTC, no chance!! Grr

I have to drive for about an hour n half so will be a tiring journey at that time zzzz

Do u have any holidays (vacations) this year??


----------



## MomWife

You only get 1 chance to take an exam for all the subjects?! Wow well people have to make sure that they do really well on the exam. I would be terrified to take an end of school exam if I was in school!! 

I had a haf of glazed donut earlier, which I gave the rest to my daughter since I did not want to eat the whole donut I just wanted a few bites. Starting today I will stay away from the sweets, once again I will try my best I can do it!!! So I am going to try 1 week to stay away from sweets, if I can stay away from sweets for a week then I can do it for 2 weeks and so on. 

Ouch, that sounds painful. I hope you feel a little bit better soon! That's horrible that you are having a hard time getting an appointment since they have a new system. It seems like some of the healthcare professionals hate that the hospital/clinic have new scheduling systems, and always have to update their software. Hopefully you will get your appointment on the day that you want. Will keep my fingers crossed that it won't delay TTC. An hour and an half to drive home, yea that makes you want to go straight to sleep when you get home. 

DH and I want to visit my uncle who lives in South Carolina before Christmas. We are still trying to figure out what day we want to go on. He said that it will have to be during the children's winter break which is in December. My uncle have a another house that we can stay in for the two weeks that we are there. He said sometimes my cousins always ask if they can stay for a week, he tell them no, since he know that they want to throw parties at his 2nd home. He told me that I am always welcome to stay in that house since I always keep in contact with him and that I am his fav niece!:haha: 

I am on CD 20, 8DPO. Last month I went to 11DPO then the next day AF came. I had cramps earlier but it wasn't for long. I am trying to figure out my body since I been on birth control soo long. Before I was on the pill I had Depo Injections but only for a year. Let's see if AF comes on time this month (Sept 2nd) and If my LP will still be the same as last month. I will be very excited if I am pregnant under a year of trying, but if not then I will keep trying and schedule all types of Dr appts to help me out.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I was on depo for a year as well, iv been on bc since I was 14 so 10 years now!! I think my body will take a while to regulate, particularly with the zoladex completely stripping my body of hormones. I think I will be ok with it taking 6 months to get pregnant then after that I would start getting worried because of my endometriosis, I wud go to the drs n ask to be re-referred to my gynae and then I can try and get a laparoscopy done and then try again for a few months before looking at other options. I think I will take a relaxed approach until new year then start charting etc, I will keep a note of af dates but that's it until charting, after 3 months of charting and knowing when I ovulate etc with opks I will worry.

Yes having an end of school exam is tough but it meant that u got back however much u put in so it made it fair. I was a little rebel at school but I was determined to get the grades so I put the effort in when it came to revision. 

I'm already starting to feel better with my stitches out, thank god!! 

I put another lb on grr, from tomorrow I'm off snacks again, its so frustrating, I want to be BMI of 23 max when I conceive so its easier to lose it again after (fingers crossed) I'm increasing the exercise this week, will do some tomorrow then again Monday and Wednesday and my oh says the hotel we will be at has a gym so I might spend a few mornings in there to cancel out the rubbish well be eating, all exclusive including alcohol will take its toll on my tum lol. 

Will be lovely for u to get away for a while, even if its not too far away its just nice to get away, my grandma has a nice caravan at the seaside and we go there every year for free and just get away and even though there's not a lot to do there its nice to just get away from everything for a week. 

Went to change our money to lira today, holiday is feeling good, won't ever book a year in advance again though, the excitement def goes out of it after waiting that long. Started packing today as well so feeling more like its here now. Going to do a car boot tomorrow so hopefully will earn a little extra spending money.

Will look forward to hearing whether u get ur af or not when I get back, at least ur getting af which is a good sign after being on pill for so long, shouldnt be too long before u get ur bfp!!


----------



## MomWife

Wow, 14 years old, I was a late bloomer! LOL! The first time I was on BC was at the age of 19 after my 1st daughter. I think you will be okay with TTC and to be able to get pregnant! I am hoping that I will be able to get pregnant under a year. 

That is good that you got good grades in school!! When I was in high school I used to cut gym since I had to go and change my clothes in the locker rooms with the other girls. It was at least 2 girls that liked me and I was feeling very uncomfortable and scared since they was much bigger than me! After a while I had my gym clothes under my clothes and just took them off in the gym! LOL! Problem solved! I did not want to miss any more classes since I was on the track team and I had to tell the gym teacher what was going on. If only I could run fast as I did back in high school!!! I tell you I wouldn't gained all this weight! 

I am glad that you are felling ok! Yay!! I am back on my treadmill tomorrow after I drop the kids off at school, which is only across the street from where I stay! I am so lucky, especially when winter comes! Today, I did not have any snacks! I wanted some chocolate but instead I had some leftover green beans and carrots to eat. For dinner I am going to eat homemade tacos that I fixed yesterday which is my fav.

Last night I had a low fever but today I am fine now. I have acne all over my face which I hate! The last time I had this much pimples and bumps on my face was when I was a teenager! I haven't been drinking pop/soda either! I was having cramps on my right side this morning but it went away within 5 minutes.

When you get back home I want you to tell me all the fun that the both of had! Have fun and relax!!!! I will be sure to tell you anything new happened, whether it's my cycle. kids saying silly things, or if DH keeps telling our daughters that I am having a baby (which he did a couple of days ago!) xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Omg what did they say?? They won't believe u when its for real lol.

I used to really enjoy sports then I loved school when I was 14 and hated the new school because they made us wear gym skirts so I started skipping it, in the old school I wad on all the sports teams and doing athletics and gymnastics, I was very sporty indeed. I do miss it all but I just hated wearing the skirts I wasn't a girly girl and hated wearing dresses and skirts in my own time let alone someone forcing me. 

14 was the age I went on bc but I started periods at 11, I went on the pill to regulate my periods. People with endometriosis very often start periods very early, I always knew when mine was coming because I wud get lots of pain that morning and then at some point in that day it wud start. 

I didn't do any exercise today, I was just too tired, we were up early then when we got back home I decided I needed sleep more loo so went back to bed for a couple of hours then we went out for a pub meal then played some games on the Xbox. I will have to send oh up to play guitar tomorrow while I do exercise. 

Got so much rushing around to do Thursday before we go away, I need to take ky documents into the new job for them to do the criminal records check on me and the are in town which is awkward to get to and park, then we need to leave about half 1 to get to the airport for 3, people need the holiday just to get over the stress of preparing for a holiday lol. I do worry about leaving the house though, we don't live in a great area so I worry that we will have been broken into when we get back. We seriously can't wait to move to a nicer area where we feel safe and don't get terrorised by flaming children, won't be sad to go that's for sure.

I notice uv been with ur dh since highschool...that's so sweet, hardly ever happens anymore. How old were u when u met? Was he ur first proper boyfriend? 

I hate getting acne, luckily I never get it bad literally only a few spots here and there and I never got it growing up either, my brothers did but I got away with it and still seem to be, but I knew someone who normally had flawless skin until she got pregnant then had acne for a year so I'm certainly not doin a dance about it yet until iv been pregnant and see what effect that has on it lol


----------



## MomWife

Oh my youngest one said yay I want a baby brother, and the oldest said now I can have another sister or brother that I can play with without being mean to me!:haha: 

I understand you about not being a girly girl! I was a tomboy when I was younger, I had a lot of boys that were my friends were I grew up at. When I got to high school my sister bought me a lot of shirts, dresses and girly clothes. I was angry with her since I wanted to wear jeans, and shorts and my cute little gym shoes with my nice shirts that I loved. She told me now, you are going to high school now, it is time for you to dress like a girl! It was very hard for me to get used to but after I reached the 11th grade I was ok with it! It seems like when you think back when you was younger, you think of all the things you used to do, participating in sports, being very active, having a hobby and etc. Now we are not that active probably because we have health issues and other things! I wish I did not gained weight! Maybe I can get back to the same weight I used to be, it will be some very hard work!

I started periods around 12 I think. I didn't like it one bit!! AF always lasted 7 days:growlmad: At the time I didn't know when I was coming on it was always a surprise until my sister sat me down and started telling me the symptoms when AF was about to start.

Playing games on the Kinect is sooooo much fun!! LOL!! I didn't exercise today or yesterday have to get back in the groove tomorrow. You have a lot of going on before you go on vacation. I think it's a shame that people have to worry about their house getting broken into while they go away. Your day will come when you will be able to live in a better, safer area. Our last place was in a horrible area, we had our car broke into our, they took our GPS, CD player, speakers and our back window was shattered. We had to spend a lot of money trying to fix our car back to the way it was, one thing at a time! After that situation happened we moved 5 months later and never looked back. 

I met him when I was 17 and yes he was my first proper boyfriend and everything else! Wow I wished I had your skin! LOL! Lucky her, she probably only had to deal with it for 9 months, but I would be sad if I was like that. It was backwards for me when I wasn't pregnant I had a few pimples but when I was pregnant I did not have a single pimple with both pregnancies! I was a happy woman then!

I hope you a had a good day today! I was hot alllllllll day! it was 86 today. Was so irritated since DH had me to keep going in the house to get him some water, a washcloth, and a bucket. I had to keep going up the stairs and down the stairs so many times! DH noticed that I was irritated since I was very hot and bought me a sundae! That made my day!:happydance:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol sounds like he knows when he's annoying u, wish my oh did, he sometimes gets me really angry and then wonders why I'm annoyed with him and having a go at him.

I think I was about 18 when I finally started wearing dresses and stuff like that, before that I lived in jeans, after my weight gain I lost all confidence and it was when I was with my ex, 2 of his friends gave me the confidence to start wearing them again and at first I felt uncomfortable but after a bit thy got shorter and shorter lol until I got to the point when I was single and cudnt bend over because I wudnt leave anything to the imagination lol they were super short, it doesn't help that I'm tall so things that are short on normal size people are bum length on me lol. Im not as bad now and I prefer my dresses to leave me with a little dignity lol.

We've spent the weekend cleaning up ready for the holiday, its never ending, we don't have the most organised house in the world which makes it hard to tidy because some things don't have a place to go. 

Couldn't sleep last night so I'm soooo tired this morning, will def be getting some caffeine when I get into work or Il end up asleep at my desk. 

Any signs of af or bfp this month?


----------



## MomWife

LOL!! DH is trying his hardest to annoy me!!:wacko: Those were some short dresses hot mama!:winkwink: I found a blue jean skirt of mine buried in my closet and I couldn't get it pass my thighs! Sooooo angry!!!! I hope I will be able to wear it one day. 

My house is not organized either, since I am not in college at the moment, I will be getting my things in my house organized. By the time next year comes everything will be in it's place, well maybe somewhat since our house is not that big. Can't wait until we move to a bigger place, then my daughters will have their own room. We will move sometime next year, but if I get pregnant we will have to move sooner so that the baby will have his/her own room when he/she gets a little bit older. 

I hope you had some caffeine today! 

No signs of AF whatsoever! No cramps no nothing! I am still getting pimples on my face.:growlmad: I have more CM which I don't understand. Last month this didn't happened. Maybe my body is getting adjusted of being off BCP. Maybe AF is going to be late.:shrug:

I had to pick up my youngest today since she don't feel good, now she is laying down on the couch watching cartoons! I made her some tea which she loves to drink when she is sick. My oldest daughter teacher called me to tell me that she is starting off to a great start, she said that so far she is getting everything the first time! Today I am a proud mom!!! I am not going to tell her that her teacher called since she might go back to her old ways like not paying attention in class. So I am just going to act normal, but every time I look at her I will just smile.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It's really nice that they called u to tell u positive things, no one ever does anything like that anymore its all always bad stuff so good on them and well done to ur daughter, she had it there all along just didn't use it, maybe being kept back has given her the kick up the backside she needs to get her head down and get good grades. 

I always say I'm going to get my house sorted and I do get off to a good start but I'm somewhat of a hoarder, I keep everything lol. So basically things do really have a place, I wud love for us to have a 4 bedroom house, one for us, one for baby when it comes and one each for me and oh to have as hobby rooms, unfortunately we cab only afford to stay at 3 beds right now and we want a nice area which means compromising on size therefore its inevitable that we have to throw things away to fit into a nice house, we may even have to sell our big furniture to get ones that are right for the house we end up with.

I did have caffeine, more than I normally have, iv sort of come to the realisation that the more work i do the quicker the day goes oil, however my work load is very poorly managed, I'm often twiddling my thumbs with nothing to do, if I ask for work it gets piled on, if I don't I'm bored. Today it was just about right.

Can't believe that when I get home off holiday I will only have 4 weeks left to wait, I was bursting to tell my mum earlier, I put on facebook that I was getting some side effects from my zoladex but was glad it was working and had no endo pains for 6 months but that I was wondering how quick it will all change after my last one, and my mum put fingers crossed it stays in your system for a little while....I was like noooooo, wanted to put don't say that I want a friggin baby but I resisted and didn't say anything, really wanted to tell my neighbour as well, we were chatting about kids, she has boy girl 7 year old twins, n I wanted to say I'm going to have one next year hopefully but again I resisted, its going to be a real shock to people although I think some people will have twigged that I have been talking about babies more and more. But its getting so close. My oh keeps saying that I shud stop thinking about it and think about the nearest thing happening which is obviously holiday, I don't no whether he's going to get cold feet when there's nothing else to occupy his mind lol but I won't go back on the pill I'm loving not taking it every night lol. 
We still haven't been able to dtd since my op though and I'm 8 weeks post op now, still feeling a little raw. Just hope it sorts itself out sharpish. Iv also had my first letter to go and have a smear test, never really bothered me thinking about having one before but now Im like what if they find something and I have to delay TTC, I no I'm being silly and I will certainly make the appointment once I'm all healed down there, the last thing I want is them putting a speculum in and stretching me at the minute.

Are u sure u ovulated when u think u did? Maybe ur body prepared to ov but didn't and u oved late? I signed up for fertility friend and have all of their lessons in my email inbox ready to read when I'm closer to TTC. They look really useful. I have to wait until my first af to start charting though as I haven't had one for about 5 years, which I'm not complaining about, it was great lol, but it means I don't no my cycle well.


----------



## MomWife

That's not too bad that you might have to sell the furniture, I bet your oh wont mind getting new furniture. Buying new furniture always gets me soo excited until I have to pay the money for the furniture! I want some caffeine but I don't want to drink any since now I have very bad acne. 

It is hard trying to keep a secret that you are TTC! I think I am doing a great job of not telling my family so far. I think your oh do not want you to become obsessed over TTC. Most men are that way. He just wants you to relax and not thinking about anything that is in the future. Some men don't understand why women want a baby babies so much. If he do not talk about TTC when the time comes maybe he might think twice, but that is normal, my DH got cold feet when it was time to have our daughter. After he seen her he was soooo amazed and said that I am not going to have another baby since I do not want you to go through the pain again! Now look at me 1 more daughter and TTC! Always think positive about TTC, when a situation arises you can move on from there, but don't worry about things that haven't happened yet, it's sooo stressful. I Think you will be alright when you go to your appt. FX! 

I think I ovulated when I did according to fertilityfriend, ovufriend, and ovuline. They all say the same thing. I think I have 4 fertility websites that I go on daily! LOL! I just want to make sure. They all said that I ovulated on the 16th which means now I am 12DPO. Last cycle AF started on 12DPO and fertilityfriend said that AF is supposed to start today while mymonthlycycles which I have been using for 2 years now say that AF will start Sept 2. By the way fertilityfriend is a wonderful website. I am almost done reading all of their lessons.

Take care and have fun on your vacation!!!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

so thats pretty much def that you ovulated then haha.

I dont think my oh is really having second thoughts, i think he just wants to enjoy the time we have as being a couple before we add another one into the mix. i think he nos its more than his life is worth to change his mind lol, i think he realised when he said we could start trying when im ready he knew there was no going back, i can imagine he though about it a few days before and waited to tell me until he was certain. hes in waaaay to deep now lol

the main reason i dont like buying furniture is that its just so expensive, i hate spending money lol, i even hate putting petrol in the car because it costs me money lol. 

Got a loooong day tomorrow, leave the UK at 17:40 and arrive in Turkey at 21:40 UK time so 23:40 Turkey time, then a 2 hour transfer. I have to go into town before we leave at 13:00, then a drive and then waiting....euuuugh!!!! im finding it hard to get excited about the holiday, we booked it a year ago, i dont think i will be short of excitement drinking for free for 12 hours while im there lol. I think the zoladex is playing a part in it though, being hormone-less isnt much fun lol

I better get going now, still got cleaning to do before bed and im shattered

I will look forward to a good catch up when i get back, feel free to give me several updates to read while im away. will miss our chats, have a fun two weeks xxxx


----------



## MomWife

I am giving you a very long update!

AF arrived on Aug 31. I was spotting 2 days before AF arrived. AF lasted for 2 days (with no cramping) and after AF i was spotting for 1 day. It would be nice if AF lasts for 2 days for now on! I am used to AF lasting for 6 to 7 days. I went to my Dr. appt this past Monday and my Dr. think there is something wrong with my thyroid since i am gaining weight pretty fast. Blood drawn for thyroid. My Dr. put me on a diet said no sweets, and no to my fav snacks! I had to explain to her how my cycles was since she wanted to know when I stopped BCP. 

My daughters school want me me to work with the preschool teacher to help her out for 2 hours daily. The lady want to interview me for the position. Really?! I need an interview just to work for 2 hours?? I called her back since I missed her call but I left a message yesterday. I will call her back tomorrow hopefully she will answer so I can set up an interview. This will wok in my favor since I can put this on my resume and one of the hospitals will call me since they see I have current experience dealing with the public. 

My friend called me since she wanted to come over but she changed her mind since she was too tired. She is now 8 months! Awwwwwwww! :flower::wacko: She sent me an e-mail message about me and DH to coem to her baby shower but I did not get a response from her yet. If not I will just keep the cute things to when I see her again. 

The headaches are gone now which I am happy about! Yay! Other news I was sick the day that AF started for 1 week. Chills, fever, runny and stuffy nose, did not want to eat nothing, weak, and of course wheezing, and out of breath. It seems like it came out of nowhere. I think it is probably this weather that triggered my asthma. My asthma was bothering me sop bad that I had to keep getting asthma treatments at home every hour. I did not want to take them steroid pills for nothing! The good thing is that I am okay now!! I am on CD 13 and 3DPO which came fast! Last cycle I Oed on CD12 and this time on CD10. I can't wait for my cycles to regulate. I know it will take a few cycles. 

I hope your vacation was great and you relax. I hope you and your oh had a wonderful time!!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hey!!! Holiday was great, was too hot sometimes tho, it got up to 44!!! I got burnt a few times, one day I forgot to put lotion on my feet and the burnt bad, another day I was in the sea on my Lipo and my bottom burnt lol a perfect bikini bottoms line but the worst thing was the tag was out so the burn line at the top had a tag mark lol another day I burnt my legs and they still hurt a little. My face has come out in millions of freckles lol. I'm pretty tired today we landed bk in the UK at half 3 this morning, got home and to sleep about 6 but turkey is 2 hours ahead so it felt like 8, I barely got any sleep on the plane which sucks. The hotel food was pretty poor, they mostly catered for the Germans which was annoying, so I ended up in burger king loads, the food was very repetitive and after eating turkey for 3 days in a row u get bored of it but every single day they put turkey out. We both had bad tummies a few times there so I no I wont go there when pregnant. There were hardly any English ppl there, mostly German and they were mostly quite rude, and the younger ones were by far the most annoying, one got drunk and almost drowned by passing out in the pool. It was a good holiday but wouldn't go bk. The first thing we did today was have a bacon and egg sandwich, Chinese for tea tonight followed by bacon egg n sausage tomorrow and fish and chips for tea and pub meal sunday lol, thats how bad the food was. 

Suck about af coming along, but great it was only 2 days, mine are always heavy and long. Going for my final injection in a minute, the 2 weeks away has taken my mind off baby n now its 4 weeks of obsessing lol. 

Good luck with the interview, it will look great and every little helps. Plus it won't interfere with child care and make problems there so its all good.

Better shoot now or Il be late for my appointment, speak later xxx


----------



## MomWife

Wow! That is extremely hot!! I know you kind of upset that you got burned a few times. I laughed so hard when you mentioned the tag mark!!! :haha: LOL!! I hope you are getting enough rest now since you need it right now. That is a real bummer about the food and the way you got treated. I know you wished that your whole experience was sooo much better while you guys were on vacation. Turkey everyday sounds awful especially when you getting tummy aches. Wow!! didn't the person know that you can't be drunk while swimming or just being in the water!?!Horrible.... The meals that you mentioned are very tasty especially after having turkey everyday!:wacko:

Yay For your final injection! I know you have be getting very happy that TTC is not that far away! 

Thank you. I think the lady will call me sometime next week for scheduling an interview since she is soooo busy. 

I hope you wasn't late for your apt yesterday.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

No I was on time. Kind of feels weird that I dont have to go for another injection its now just counting it down until its out of my system. Got my follow up gynae apt on Tuesday for the endo so will see what he says, I can't see what else he can do particularly as everything that can be done will mean delaying TTC which I'm not sure I want to do. I wasn't going to bother with a follow up for ky other gynae, the surgery one but we tried bd while away but it was too painful we didn't even get him in very far at all before I said we cudnt, think I maybe need some dilaters or something that does it bit by bit, no way we can TTC if we can't even bd that sort of comes as part of the TTC package.

How's ur daughter doing at school now? 

I got weighed this morning, I put 4lb on while on holiday, I guess its not that bad but iv set a target to lose a stone in the next month so after this weekend its good eating all the way for me now. More so because at check in on the way home the woman behind the desk said something to her colleague in Turkish then lowered her voice and asked if she could ask me something then asked if I was pregnant, how humiliating, I was mortified, I asked Adam if I actually look pregnant obviously he said no but I no my stomach has that shape but I didn't think it was big enough to look pregnant.

What does ur doctor plan to do about ur thyroid? Is it going to affect TTC? I hope it doesn't. 

I managed to reduce my patch to 5 on holiday, no pain at all over there but the patches came off in the sea and pool so I ended up using all 4 of them, the one I have on will last until Monday then Im out. I have a back up prescription but I'd like to avoid paying for it if I can so from Monday I will be off them, will have to see how I do as to whether I'm rushing to the chemist for them, I'm hoping that reducing them gradually will have worked. No pain for 2 weeks and I come back to crappy England and it starts again, probably partly weather and partly general everyday life stuff, like iv realised my sofa probably doesn't help, me and oh have swapped places because I was twisting round but where I am now I sort of sink into it and end up slouching. My main issues though isn't pain its restless leg syndrome, its thus horrid feeling I get at the bottom of my back like someone is tickling my nerves and the only way to relieve it is to either walk around or if laid in bed to wiggle my hips side to side. But honestly its an awful feeling, the pain killers must have masked it for a year but now I'm almost off them its back.

How's this cycle going?
Xxx


----------



## MomWife

I hope everything goes well with your appointment. Let me know how it goes. I hope you guys get to BD soon after you feel normal. When you really want something in life it is always hard to obtain it since it may have many obstacles before you can finally obtain it! I am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope the gyn can do something to speed up the healing or something. 

My daughter is doing great in school now! I am soooo happy that she is doing better. I just hope that she keep it up!!

Don't feel bad that you gained weight. My belly is bigger which I absolutely hate! It seems like the weight went straight to my stomach! :growlmad: I will change my ticker to start all over again, I will start at day 1 since I stopped exercising daily, & eating a lot of snacks and I gained at least 10 pounds due to thyroid issues. Now I know I really have to lose weight, I will try my best to motivate myself to lose weight so that I can be healthier so that I can conceive. My Dr. said that she do not want to put me on any medication due to asthma and hypertension and plus that I am TTC. She wants to see if I can lose the ten pounds, which I know I can. She said if I continue gain weight then will have no choice but to put me on medication. I am on a strict diet since I want to lose the weight. 

That is great news that you reduced your patch over the holiday, but not good since you had to use 4 patches. I will keep my fingers crossed that you will not have to use no more patches. I really hope that your pain stops soon since it is not a good feeling to being in pain. I hate restless leg syndrome, I get it from time to time I know the feeling. What I used to do was kept stretching my legs while I was in the bed, but of course it wouldn't make it better. Now whenever I get it, I just walk around instead of taking pain meds.


This cycle is going ok so far. I am now 6DPO and AF is due Sept 28th. It would be nice if AF came that it lasted again for 2 days. I also told my Dr. about my cycles since being off BCP she said it is normal for AF to be less than my usual. She said usually a woman's cycle go back to normal being off BCP within 3 months. Well next month will be my 3rd month. I will see what next month holds with AF. I will schedule an apt with my gyn sometime next week just to let him know that I stopped taking BCP.

How are you doing today? I hope you haven't had any pain today! I am happy that we get to chat again! xxxxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I always leave reading these until I have proper time to sit and reply, I love our chats.

I found a patch in my coat pocket which I put there when I went from 15 to 10 incase I needed it at work. So now I have a back up patch, it runs out tonight but I'm going to leave it ok so any residual pain relief in there will be a sort of weaning effect but I'm basically pain killer free from tomorrow morning. 

I did a building resilience to stress course today which was useful mostly because I worked out my life is pretty much one whole stress which is prob contributing to my pain so today I decided to take a whole new approach to life. On the way home I whacked the music up and sang along very loud and found I was very chilled lol. I'm going to try more relaxation techniques to destress my life. 

I'm very glad ur daughter is doing well, sounds like the right decision was made in the end to keep her back, I hope she uses it wisely. 

I think I might restart my weight loss ticker too as iv had the holiday and time off dieting so although I'm 2lb lighter than I was when I originally started I think the time I need to start from scratch. We can do it together. I hope u can lose the weight to stay off meds, nows the time to be strict, the last thing u want is to have that threatening ur TTC. If u don't conceive this cycle (fingers crossed for u) we will be able to start trying together, I'm only 3 weeks and 4 days away. Well actually come to think about it ul prob get another cycle as my cycle won't be straight back. How do u feel this cycle? Anything magical happening? 

I don't think they will do much at my gynae apt tomorrow, but I always come away from those apts feeling more confused and upset and frustrated then before I went, I'm not expecting anything more from this one. I called my other gynae office to find out what the hell has happened to my bloody 6 weeks follow up (10 weeks after surgery) the are sending one out at long last

How's ur day going??


----------



## MomWife

I do the exact same thing! I read it then I come back later when I am not doing anything so I can respond. I hope you are doing ok today without any pain. Singing do calms some individuals. When I get stressed I put on my fav songs and turn up the music! I sing and dance in my living room and I feel a bit better!!! I think that is a good thing that you are trying more relaxation techniques. 

Great that you restarted your ticker! We are trying to lose weight buddies and just might be TTC buddies!!!:happydance: There is nothing magical happening this cycle. I have patience but I am anxious at the same time. I know it may take a couple months or 6 -12 months TTC. I don't mind but if I did not conceive by the 12th month, then it is time to worry. Keeping my FX that don't happen. 

How did your GYN appt go? My day yesterday went ok, my DH have Mondays off. So after I dropped my DD's off we watched Boardwalk Empire sicne we missed it on Sunday. I did some housework, filled out more applications, did some reading in my health book, picked the girls up from school, helped them with their homework, cooked dinner, made sure that DD's was ready for bed, and watched a football game with DH and during that I fell asleep! :haha: That was my day!:haha: Now I am off to volunteer at my DD's school which is right across the street! I always volunteer around 1 pm till school is over which is 3:50. 

How was your day so far? I think you are 5 hours ahead of me I think.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah I think 5 hours is about right. 

The pain isn't too bad but the restless leg thing is driving me insane, I don't get it in my legs I get it in my back and it used to just be at the bottom and I cud relieve it with gentle rocking but now its all over my back and I can't relieve it so I'm going to try this cream that iv got which does nerve stuff it has capsaicin in it, don't think u can use it in pregnancy though.

Apt was surprisingly good, he offered me to carry on with the zoladex for another 18 months as long as I use hrt but we discussed more about my plans and we agreed on me coming off it and trying to conceive, he says cycle can come back anything from 4 weeks to 6 months after my final shot which was nearly a week ago. I expect to get a withdrawal bleed in about 3 weeks then after that I will be in wtt TTC limbo. It's the first time me and a gynae have agreed on a course of action. He's been great though the zoladex gave me my life back, if I hadn't have made plans to start TTC I would def have taken him up on the zoladex extension but can't have baby on that. But its good to no its an option.
I do dislike going there though, its right next to the ante natal clinic so through a glass partition is loads of pregnant ladies, its like mini torture.

If u already volunteer for the school why do u have to be interviewed to be paid for it? 

Must be nice to have a day with u n dh without the kids, not many families get that but I think its really important, still need adult time.

I was meant to do some exercise today but iv had a mega lazy day watching soaps and doing squat except for nibbling on naughties lol. 
Got a busy month next month, with TTC starting, my mum gets married which means hen do as well and its her 50th birthday....I like my chill out months lol


----------



## MomWife

I hope the cream worked for you. 

Wow! Your appt went great! It would be nice if your cycle came back between 4-6 weeks. Will keep my FX for you that it don't take 6 months. That sucks to see all the pregnant women and you want to TTC very badly. Back in April, I went to my GYN check-up appt and I seen pregnant women everywhere to the point where I felt uncomfortable. Now I know why I felt uncomfortable since i wanted to be like them! LOL! I am so glad that your appt went your way. So when you get AF does that mean you can TTC after or do you still have to wait for few cycles?

I don't understand why I have to be interviewed anyway. It don't make sense to me, I thought the process would be quick since I volunteer daily except for Mondays. I have been volunteering daily last school year too. Maybe it's a process, I don't know. 

Yes it is nice to spend time with dh when the kiddies are not around. Next Monday if the weather is nice we will go walking at our neighborhood park for at least an hour. 

I did not exercise yet but only 1 day! But I am trying to cut back on my snacks! I did eat a small bowl of ice cream and my 1 chocolate bars. I am trying not to eat no snacks today. Today I have been doing good, but it is only 1:20 p.m., so I have a long way to go! I think I will walk on my treadmill for 30 minutes. 

That's great that your mum is getting married and wow her 50th birthday! I wish my mum was 50. LOL! she is 67 but act like she is 30!

I hope your day is going ok. Well I am off to volunteer with the cute, and adorable kindergarteners! Well chat later! xxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Luckily iv only ever been to this gynae twice so only had to endure it twice but even the first one was awful n oh hadn't even agreed to try yet. 

I still haven't done exercise, I can't get motivated. I don't no how to get motivated ud think wanting to get pregnant will have enough motivation in itself but apparently not. Feeling very out of sorts today, today was the first day without a patch so I think my body is trying to adjust. I think I need to stop beating myself up for not being a model citizen with food and exercise, who cares if I take a little time for me instead of putting myself under more stress. Since I did that stress course i have been taking a more chilled approach to things, I'm actually quite surprised at how much more relaxed my drive home is lol instead of clutching the wheel teeth baring and getting mad at ppl I no just go meh ul he in an accident not me off u go and get way ahead of me where u can't affect my car lol.

I have to start making my work friends maternity gift tonight so I'm guna be seeing all the cute baby things I have, all the baby grows and teddies and booties. Another work friend brought her baby boy in today, so cute......I want one lol.

When my cycle comes back I can start trying straight away, in fact they only say one cycle to be able to date the pregnancy so I'm guna be trying in the hope I get pregnant first ovulation so won't even have a full cycle really. May still take a while for the shot to completely get out of my system but meh I want a baby lol. 

I can't believe how long uv been volunteering for that long and yet they still want u to interview....really?!?! I have to go for my occupational health check on friday, they have to clear me health wise to do do my new job, it seems to take ages to start a new job.

How's ur diet going? Better than mine I hope? What's the weather like over there? It's really dropped here feels like my fingers and toes are going to drop off with the cold.


----------



## MomWife

I did not exercise yesterday or today.:growlmad: Hopefully tomorrow if I feel up to it I will walk for an hour or just 30 minutes. It's hard to get motivated to exercise. It seems like when you have a few great days and you start to exercise and then you may have a bad day then you don't exercise. Then that one day wothout exercise turns into a week and so on until you realize you have to get back into exercising. I know once the weather gets cooler I will start since it will not affect my lungs. When it is hot and I am walking, or trying to jog I will start to wheeze which is not good. The weather here is okay. It is still warm but some nights it is chilly. I think here the weather supposed to get chilly around October but that can change since we did not have a great summer! 

When you are stressed you do get mad at other drivers. I know me and DH do. When you are angry and can't focused you get mad at every little thing. Now what DH do is just turn his music up really loud, but he have to be careful around police since he do not want a ticket. What I do is yell in the car and I stopped honking the horn since people do not pay attention to horns no more which is crazy. In the winter I do not drive since it is very crazy in the winter time. Some streets they do not put salt down or even plow the snow which is dangerous. DH drivves in the winter he feels more comfortable to drive in those conditions. Wow it is really that cold where you live at?? 

It is always nice to see cute little baby things!! Your time will come when you hold your bundle of joy in your arms. That is great news that you can start TTC right away when your cycle comes back! :happydance::flower: 

Yea it is stupid that I have to still interview for the job. I helped out the kindergarten teacher today since she had a meeting around 2. I helped the preschool teacher since she took the kindergartners outside since it was only an hour left of school. I gave them their little hand stamps, stopped 2 boys from fighting over swings, and more! LOL! I think I did good today well I hope I did!! 

I know you can't wait until you start your new job!!! 

How did your day go today??


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I had my occupation health check today to discuss my health going into the new job. I think I really need to get off my backside and exercise more, it might be a pain to start with but its only going to make my body stronger and reduce my pain ultimately. I think I need to just get home from work and do just half an hour a day instead of an hour three times a week, I need to just do it, it will be less painful than I think lol 

Yeah I get road rage bad. I have been driving 7 years now and its taken me until now to calm my driving down. I have had to learn to just not let it piss me off because it won't affect them going merrily on their way and I will be left angry and will probably in turn piss someone else off. 

My restless crap is really starting to drive me insane, I'm using the capsaicin cream but it doesn't always help. It wakes me up in the night too. 

Sounds like u had an eventful day lol always fun stopping kids fighting lol.


----------



## MomWife

I think that is much better starting out just 30 minutes. I think I should do that instead trying work out for an hour. I think when we get used to exercising we will be able to work our way up to an hour. 

I hope your pain will go away. It sucks having pain and then you take something for it and it doesn't work.:growlmad: 

Yes my day was eventful! The teacher asked me if I am going to the apple orchard with them next week I think it is Thursday. I asked how how much it costs she said it's free for you! I gave her a big smile and said ok I am coming!!:happydance: I just have to make sure that I wear my not so pretty clothes! (I don't have that many cute clothes since I gained weight and I can't wear them anymore!) Hopefully I will be able to wear my cute clothes again!! 

This time I am serious starting now, no more snacks for a week! I wonder how long I can go without snacks!!!:haha: DH also said I have to stop eating around 10 pm since he gets at home from work during that time. I just like us eating together. Starting today I will eat at an earlier time, drink plenty of water, tea and no snacks!!

I hope your day is going well!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I can workout for an hour but I think it will make me more willing to do the exercise if I no its only going to last half hour. 

Iv had a busy day today doing the maternity leave gift for a friend at work, I'm very happy with it, I wanted to do her proud, I no how much she wanted a baby and seeing her bloom has been lovely so I did her a nappy cake, a basket gift and a clothing cupcake, the cupcake one is an extra gift just from me. 

I totally no what u mean about the clothes thing, I only have one pair of jeans that fit and its annoying because I have to figure out what day I can wash them because I can't go out that day or possibly the next if they don't dry, I won't buy any more because I only have to lose a few lbs to get into another pair and lose another few to make them fit nicely. I have my mothers wedding in like 4 weeks so I need to lose the weight by then, the problem is I just can't get motivated this time. Since coming off pain killers my bowels have sorted themselves out thankfully so I'm hoping that will help. But I just can't help but eat rubbish and have large portions. Luckily I still haven't bought my dress for my mums wedding so I shud be able to get one that fits instead of getting it before I lost some or put some on, but I'm def cutting it fine.

Ok next week I'm going to take a totally new approach to things, I'm going to allow myself treats but in moderation, and do exercise Monday to Friday and then if I can summon it Il do extra at the weekend too, let's c if that sticks when I get home from work tired. I'm still doing my physio and built it up a little more so I'm doing good with that.

How many days post ov r u?


----------



## MomWife

I worked out for an hour last night! I am proud!! I did the weight loss walked setting on my treadmill, which I never choose since it goes fast and the slow and it keeps going at the same pace over again. In about 20 minutes I will work out again.

Your friend at work will just love her gifts!! 

I think since your bowels have sorted out it will definitely help out with your weight loss. I caved in yesterday before I worked out and had 2 pieces of tootsie rolls which is not bad. Last night I was soooo hungry and I was about to warm up some broccoli but then DH caught me and said what are you about to do after you eat this? I said I guess go to sleep since it is late. He said oh no you are not. He told me to drink a glass a water and then go to sleep. I did but I am glad that I did not have to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. 

This weather is crazy. Yesterday it was very nice and now it is soooo cold to the point where I have to turn the heat on in my house. I have flowers and plants sitting outside on my porch. I brought 4 of them inside but they are sitting outside of my door on my stairs where it is warm and the spot that they are in is very sunny. I did not want to bring them in the house since bugs will be in the house. 

I am 13DPO and yesterday and today my nipples are sooo sore and sensitive. I think AF is on the way.:shrug: According to FertilityFriend AF is due Tuesday but the other website says the 28th. I am just going by the latest it will come is around Oct 1st or 2nd. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Tummy still doing flips and I'm going to the toilet loads (sorry tmi) but what'd bugging me the most is I'm having real trouble sleeping and staying asleep. I wake up loads of times and find it very difficult to go back to sleep, waking up isn't unusual for me but not going straight back to sleep is, I can normal fall bk off in seconds, instead I'm tossing and turning trying to get comfy and end up awake for ages which obviously impacts on my tiredness and energy levels in the day which I'm worried will trigger a flare up because excessive tiredness in fibromyalgia sufferers can bring one on. I'm going to try doing exercise when I get in from work tomorrow and hope that that followed by a shower is enough to make me tired. Plus iv downloaded a free hypnosis thing on my phone so trying that, I just find it relaxes me with the tone of the voice they use. 

Gosh cycles happen so quick, I can't believe its nearly af time for u again, I guess because I haven't had one for so long u sort of forget that its such a pain in the arse lol. So u don't think anything has happened this month then? That sucks big time. 

Good on ur husband for stopping u, although broccoli wudnt be so bad. I need to get in the habit of drinking a glass of water when I want to snack, I used to do it and wait 10 minutes before allowing myself anything and if I still wanted it after I wud allow myself some but 9 times out of 10 I wudnt want it because I wud either not be hungry anymore or I wud decide no iv waited this long for it Il just wait until teatime or something. I have lost 2lbs this week which is great because I really didn't expect to. Iv been naughty with food and barely done any exercise but I guess other things have contributed to that too. I'm just hoping I can lose more n keep going. I need to go dress shopping on Friday for a dress for my mums wedding, then I need to make sure I have stuff that will go with it....argh why have I left it so late lol she gets married in a month lol. I have to get a red dress with an ivory band on or just plain red or gold band. I'm hoping it won't cost me too much, it will be either something Il never wear again or I need to make it a dress I can wear for extra smart stuff. 

Anyways I better be off its just gone midnight here and I have work tomorrow. 

Night night. Speak soon huni xx


----------



## MomWife

I had my asthma appointment today and it went well. I will go back next month since it will be chilly next month just so I can take the respiratory tests. 

I hope your stomach is doing ok now. I wonder why that is happening to you? I hope you will get some sleep tonight without waking up and can't go back to sleep. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you will get better soon. :hugs: How is your stomach now? I hope it is better. 

Well my nipples has been really sensitive but that's probably a sign that AF is about to start that's my only symptom. :shrug: Today I am 14dpo and I have no cramping, that is always an indicator for me to let me know that AF is about to start. Last cycle I was 15dpo and AF started. So I think if this cycle is like last cycle AF will arrive tomorrow but if not, AF will arrive between the 28th and Oct 1st at the latest. It sucks having coming off BCP and don't know when AF will arrive.:growlmad: 

So far I have been getting on my treadmill for an hour and as soon as I get done responding to you I will get on my treadmill. I can probably watch tv while I am walking since the time will go by. Thank you for mentioning the water. That is a great thing to do is to drink water if you are still hungry. That is awesome that you lost 2 pounds! You are off to a wonderful start. I wish I can say the same. :nope: If you keep doing what you are doing you will lose weight. :thumbup: The dress seems like it would look pretty since you mentioned about getting a red, gold or ivory band. Let me know how the dress looks when you get it!! It is always hard for me to find pretty dresses that look nice on me.

I hope you had a nice day with no problems. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I haven't done any exercise this week but I decided I wanted to get over the withdrawal first. The withdrawal is what's causing the sleep problems, I read online that buprenophine which is what I was on is also used to get ppl off heroin they use it more than methadone now. I was shocked. 
I am exhausted this week, the house is a mess and were not eating very well but all I want to do is precisely nothing lol. 

Glad ur doctors appointment went well. I hope it doesn't get worse over the winter. 

Sorry Il not very chatty my brain is preparing itself for bed time.


----------



## MomWife

Hey! AF showed her face today at 17dpo I guess that means my cycles are finally regulating. I hope it is!! Now this AF I am having very bad cramps. Last cycle I did not have any!! Don't feel bad about not exercising, I have not exercise for two days. I will start back after AF stops or when the cramps stop. I will be very happy if this AF last about 2-3 days. 

Wow buprenophine is also for people who is addicted to heroin. I did not know that either. You will be okay soon once you get over the withdrawal. Once that happens you will probably want to start exercising to stay healthy and for your future pregnancy. You just never know we just might be pregnant buddies!! How are you doing today?:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Slept a little bit better last night (according to the oh I snored all night lol) but really it was too little too late this week has just been a complete write off, the house is a state and were living off rubbish food. I just feel exhausted which doesn't help my pain, its been better than I expected it to be but has got slightly worse, I'm so glad that my work week is over I get a lie in tomorrow. just feeling generally under the weather and a bit crappy.

Took the maternity gifts to work and she loved them, bought her a little dungarees outfit too it was do cute, almost bought myself one lol. 

Sucks that af showed up :-( but hopefully these unsuccessful months is just ur body getting back to normal which we all no takes time. I was talking to someone on here the other day and saying that I cud ovulate anytime from Oct 11 to march made me realise I probably won't actually be TTC in October, will prob end up being Nov or Dec which sucks but I guess it can't be helped. 

Do u chart or are u taking a more relaxed approach at the minute? I think I will use the odd opk like when I remember or have time but won't chart or anything for a few months. Some ppl consider that to be ntnp as ur not specifically timing bd around o but I sort of consider it trying because we have made a conscious decision to not use protection in the hope that I become pregnant. I don't think u have to chart to be considered trying. But I will use both TTC and ntnp forums, I believe the TTC one is very full on and all talk about the o time and dpo and the tww, I think the ntnp forum is more like the wtt one and is more relaxed. 

Lie in tomorrow can't friggin wait!!! What will I do when I have kiddies hey lol


----------



## MomWife

That is great news that you are getting sleep now. How was your day relaxing? I hope you feel a little bit better. 

All pregnant women that I know love the baby gifts that they receive. Heck, even when I getting gifts I was extremly happy! That was sooo nice what you did for your friend.

Yes it sucks that AF showed up. What I did last night was watch Grey's Anatomy and was drinking a lot of water. Yea it does take time for your body to get back to normal. My mom told me that I will get pregnant before next year and she said that I will have a boy. That would be great! Awwww a cute little baby boy!:haha: 

I went to an apple farm today since my 6 year old class went. I saw a parent that was pregnant and I told her that she looked beautiful. She told me I wish I feel beautiful and she just gave me a smile. The field trip was great, I bought a bag of apples (a lady had me to taste all the different kinds of apples to see which one I liked the most, and I was full, LOL), and 4 apple dumplings which I never ate before. They taste sooo good. I know I am on a diet, but I just had to!!:haha:

I am charting, been charting since July. My chart is in my signature. I will keep doing what I am doing to get the best possible chance to get pregnant. After AF stops will try to BD every other day if not everyday. I think there is no harm to use both forums. You are right the TTC forum is very full. 

You won't be able to relax once you have kids LOL!!!! I only relax if I send them over to my mom's and when they are sleep.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Day doing nothing was great LOL, so great I'm guna have another one lol. I started to feel some back pain coming back so I no I need to listen to my body, like last night we were watching a DVD and I was getting tired and then my restlessness started so I went up to bed and was asleep within a few minutes and slept for over 10 hours. Once my sleeplessness is sorted and I'm not so exhausted after work Il start the exercise again as I no that will help my pain, I think it will also give me something to focus on while waiting to o for the first time post-zoladex. 

There are worse things to be full of than apples lol, although they have a high sugar content lol. I need to get weighed tomorrow, when I feel iv put wt on I seem to have lost and wen I think iv lost I seem to put on, I feel like iv lost this week so I will prob have actually put on. How's ur weight doing? Remember its avoiding those meds that ur doing it for, and like me ur not far off having a normal BMI so its a small target to aim for.

Has ur mum ever been right before? Wud he brilliant if she was lol, I cudnt imagine having 3 girls, one of ly friends is preg with her 3rd n its a girl, the oldest is only about 4 so 3 girls around the same age when they get older is going to be a nightmare I don't envy her there. I wud love to tell someone how close I am to it but want it to be a surprise. 

My sil had her sweep on Wednesday, she is 38 weeks but baby is measuring at 42 weeks but they aren't going to start her off, her other two were both 9lb 4, I think this one is going to be over 10lb. I really hope I don't get big babies lol, I think all babies are cute but they are much cuter when they are tiny lol. Those two take after their mum tho, they look like her, and she's a big girl so they will have prob inherited those genes. I hope my kids inherit my ohs genes for that, he's really slim (just like I used to be) and I want them to have his laid back attitude. I want them to get his motivation to do stuff but my urge for organization, that way they may actually get off their arses and do something as opposed to my planning but never doin lol. Who do ur kids take after?? Xx


----------



## MomWife

Wow, you slept over 10 hours, that is some good sleeping! I wish I can sleep for at least 8 hours!! It is always good to do some sort of exercise if you are in some type of pain. 

I weighed myself this morning and I still weigh the same. It's probably because I ate some apple dumplings which I couldn't resist. I guess it's better to weigh the same instead of weighing 10 more pounds I guess.. 

Well my mom was right when she said I was going to get pregnant again, and I looked at her crazy and said only 1 child mom, that is all that I am having. But when she said I was going to get pregnant again and it was going to be a boy, she was wrong because now I have 2 girls. I wouldn't mind having another girl, but it would be fantastic if I had a boy this time!! I will just be soooooo excited about it and dh too!!

LOL!! Well we have 1 of each. My oldest is stubborn like dh, she is very silly and messy like him. My youngest is clean like me and organized at times. If she can't find something she ill start crying and say "I know I put it right there." then she will blame her big sister. I cry at times when I can't find something.:haha:If my youngest do not know how to do something, she will keep trying until she get it. While my oldest just give up. My oldest still do not know how to ride her bike. I remember in June I was taking the trash out and I seen her walking her bike in the grass, and saying this is sooooo fun!!! I laughed sooo hard at her!! She tells me and dh that she thinks she will fall if she try. We told her that we fell when we was trying to ride our bikes!! Plenty of times. She kept saying I don't want no scratches. Hopefully one day she will learn. We have tried teaching her how to ride her last summer and this summer and she says I think I got it and put her bike in the grass and try to ride her bike! :haha: our youngest DD look like him with her big eyes and our oldest looks just like me. Everybody keep saying that she is my twin!!

I hope your day is going well. It seems like AF is about to stop. You don't know how much that makes me happy. I have never had a short AF ever since I started when I was a teenager. I always went 7 days. I just hope it stays short!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw its nice to hear about ur kids, they sound like real characters lol. That's one thing I'm looking forward to, laughing at their little quirks and watching them develop a personality, it must fill u with so much pride.

Well finally me and oh dtd, woop!!! 3 months its taken, I was right when I said it would be like being a virgin again, that is something each person should only ever go through once in their lifetime lol. It took a while going slowly but we got there, it was painful but not the same kind of painful it used to be, this was just 'its been a while' painful, I feel more confident that when we get back into it properly I won't be in pain anymore. 

I was very pleasantly surprised while dtd, my oh said ur not on the pill anymore are u, I got a little worried and quickly reminded him that my zoladex doesn't wear off for another 12 days and he followed up with so will this be our first time trying? I was shocked, I thought he was getting cold feet but apparently not, unfortunately I reminded him that I am protected until zoladex wears off but I was pretty pleased with his comment!! 

Really hoping I can hand my notice in at work this week, but they seem to be really dragging their feet with giving me the contract, is it too much to ask to just start my new job already. I do worry that I might fall pregnant straight away and have to tell my boss that I'm pregnant but to be honest id be so happy that I was pregnant that I doubt I'd really care lol.

Bet you are very pleased that ur af is so short, let's hope it stays that way forever lol


----------



## MomWife

Yay!! That is great news!!:happydance::thumbup: After a while you will be dtd like a pro!:haha: Can't wait until AF shows up and then you Oand then you are in the tww. YAY!! I am happy for you! That is great that your oh is really on board with this, he really want to have a baby with you! AWWWW!!:winkwink: 

My kids do make me laugh everyday! I am sooo proud of them both that they are doing much better in school. 

I didn't think it would take this long for you to start your new job. You never know, maybe you will be working next week or the week after. The lady called me for an interview for the preschool position on Wednesday, but she told me that they will be interviewing about 45 minutes away. I was very angry since I thought they would interview me at the school since that is where I would be working at. So I asked her I can interview this week like on a Monday, and she said that her supervisor did not give her a schedule for that week yet and she will call me to let me know what days they will be interviewing. Well she has not called me back yet. I am not going to worry about it. Somebody called me for an position at an hospital but the pay is not great especially for someone who have a degree and is almost close to a bachelor's degree. I told dh about it he said don't take call the person back since the pay is nothing. It is making me feel a little bit better that sombody called me even though the pay is very little. Hopefully I will be working soon, whether it is in a school or in the healthcare field. (which I rather work in the healthcare field)

I am about to exercise since I have not exercise since Wednesday. Will chat later hun.:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Eugh been for my first smear!! The nurse was lovely, she asked what I'm going to do with the endo now zoladex finished n was genuinely happy for me and wished me good luck when I said I was going to be TTC. 

I can't believe they are making this interview so hard for u. And I completely know what u mean about the rubbish wages for someone with a degree. I have a bachelor's degree and earn the same amount as I wud without it. Good for u for having the guts to say no. 

I would love to not have af at all lol just ovulate and fall pregnant straight away. Lol we can dream. Good luck with ur baby making this cycle xx


----------



## MomWife

I hate having pap smears!!!:growlmad: At least your nurse was nice. 

I think that is horrible for people like us who have degrees and still our wages are the same as people who do not have a degree. You would think for a person to go to college for 6 years or less can have a decent wage that they deserve since they have college education. I am glad that my husband want me to find the right job. He told me that there is no rush in obtaining any job that calls you. I told him I don't mind working for less since I will have my foot in the door at an hospital. He said that with all that college education, you deserve more wages than that. Well I couldn't argue with him about that. It's just that I want to be in the work in healthcare sooo bad. It is my dream, I wanted to do something in the healthcare field ever since I was a child. Now it just seems like it is just sooo hard which makes me sad.:cry: Sometimes I get depressed about it, but I know soon someone would call me with better pay. 

I know you would love to not to have af at all. You never know it just might happen for you. :friends:

I was on my treadmill for 2 hours! I probably won't work out tomorrow since my legs is so sore.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

2 hours!!! Go girl!!! I walked to the shops yesterday and to the drs today so made the conscious healthier decision. 

I'm in healthcare and it seems that the only way to get anywhere is to start at the bottom unles you do a specific degree like nursing etc that u automatically go into that profession. It sucks and its wrong but I honestly can't say I would do it differently, if I hadn't have taken the band 2 job (most ppl with degrees in hospital get band 5 if its their field of work) I wouldn't have moved up to band 3 in my current job and then wouldn't have got the job I am waiting to start which may ultimately lead me to psychology and eventually a band 7 or 8 job. I do often think 'if only I'd have stuck with nursing I would have been a band 5 for 3 years now and not constantly moving around jobs' but then I think maybe I would have decided I didn't like it and gone off on another career path, at least the way I have done it I have psychology in reach but also any other career within the NHS that I chose really, I can just go back to uni and do it.

I don't mind smears Tbh, they are a little painful when the speculum is opened up but other than that its fine. I'm used to ppl poking around down there now, iv seen 4 different sets of gynae in 3 years and to get to them iv had to see numerous drs, within the gynae the consultant has at least 5 registrars so add all them up and I'm more visited than the Eifel tower lol.

It's great that ur dh is so supportive of u and isn't in any hurry to rush u back to work. I personally would figure out what wage I need to be on to make it worth while taking into account additional money for childcare, travelling etc and then make that the minimum u want to earn, don't be a sap like me and take an unqualified pay just to get a job, if ur in a position where u can hunt around then do it. 

Did u no that the depo shot is used to chemically castrate men?!?! I was watching a program on tv and medical curiosity took over so I read up. I can't believe it, I pumped it into my body for a year, no wonder it messes peoples body up. It makes sense now though, in my old job we had a scitzophrenic (sp?) Man on the ward and he was on it, we were all baffled why and expected it was something to do with illness but assumed there were two types of depo, apparently not


----------



## MomWife

Thank you. That was a rough 2 hours though! LOL! That's great that you walked instead of driving. I did not work out yesterday which I will get on my treadmill after I respond to you. Will only work out for an hr since my DD's get out of school at 3:40.

The lowest wage I will take is at $13/an hr. That is not asking for too much to start out. You are right, I have been seeing a lot of jobs in healthcare that are part-time, temporary, and only working weekends. I find very few that is full-time with the wage that I want. If I do see something, then it says with a master's degree. :shrug: I can do the same tasks and duties but I guess I am not qualified since I don't have a master's degree. I am not going to rush and take any job since dh want me to wait for the job that pays a decent wage. 

Wow! you did have a lot of visits to see an ob-gyn. 
No, I did not know that about depo! That is crazy!! I know you are glad that you don't take it anymore. I still haven't heard back from the lady about the preschool position. Oh well I guess they did not need anybody that bad! I hope yesterday and today was ok days for you. Dh had paid time off work since yesterday, he goes back tomorrow. So far we spent Sunday-Wednesday together. He always have Sundays and Mondays off. Will chat later, I am about to exercise. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw lovely that you got to spend time together, I bet its very difficult with two kids hanging off every limb all the time.

No it doesn't seem that they need you that much if they haven't even got back to you. I called my new job Tuesday, we r just wanting for my manager to be to sign off on my references, how long does that take?? I was really hoping to hand my notice in this week but it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to.

Iv been having early nights this week but still waking up very tired, I'm exhausted tonight. I keep getting cramp in the night, hurts like hell!!! If its not that its my oh talking in his sleep and poking me and stuff. I would love to be one of those people who can just wake up and feel refreshed. Iv been using hypnosis to get me to sleep quicker. It works because its getting me deeply relaxed and I just then fall straight to sleep, I'm also hoping its working some magic on my unconscious mind while I sleep lol.

I keep meaning to exercise but I then find an excuse not to. I think rather than going straight into it I need to work up to it and become slightly more active by walking lore places etc. I used to be so fit, I did kickboxing 5 times a week but now I'm stupidly unfit. I will get back up to it I just need to figure out how to do it so I stick to it not give up. I dunno I think my body is having a tough time at the moment. I'm going to build my physio up to the next level though so at least I'm doing something, if I can manage this every day I'm sure I can walk every day too or just do a little bit of something.

Had a dream the other night that I was pregnant, it felt so real, was seriously disappointed when I woke up lol. I can't believe its only 8 days until my zoladex wears off. I have a feeling though that it will take a couple of months to get cycle back. It will seriously drive me up the wall waiting, I hate waking when there is an end date let alone not knowing.

How long have u worked out for? I wish I had ur motivation for it.

Sleep tile for me can barely keep eyes open. Time for me to listen to the sexy voice of Joseph clough hypnosis lol, his voice is soooo dreamy lol


----------



## MomWife

Today, the preschool teacher asked if I had heard anything back about an interview. I told her no. She told me that she do not know what is going on in human resources because all of the preschool teachers do not have an aide yet. 

Why is your manager taking so long? Probably don't want you to go. Oh well, I know you can't wait until you leave that job! FX that it will be very soon.

How did you sleep last night? I hope you got your rest and did not wake up very tired. My dh is a rough sleeper! We have a king size bed and I sleep waaaaay on the other side of the bed. I am happy that we got a bigger bed. We had the bed for about 5 months. I know how you feel getting poked in your sleep. I read a book so I can fall asleep if I am up very late. Sometimes it work and sometimes I read at least 10 pages. 

Don't rush yourself to exercise, just try to eat healthy, and when you feel up to it you will start exercising. I used to be fit when I was 23, 24 before I had my 2nd child. Hopefully I can get back fit. I really hope that I can get close to my ideal weight before next month. I started working out Sept 22 but I stopped for a week and now I am back to it. Miss a few days but that is ok. I worked out yesterday and today. This time I started the mountain walk on my treadmill. I noticed that I burn more calories in less time. I walked for only 45 minutes and burned 410 calories. I am happy with that!

I can't stand having dreams that I am pregnant. I have them from time to time.:wacko: I guess when you think about something you want really bad you start to dream about it. Now I am having dreams that I am working in a hospital!! One day it will come true.

I was laughing so hard when I read the sexy voice of Joseph clough hypnosis !!:haha:

I hope your day went well!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Unfortunately its not my current manager who's taking their time its my manager to be, I just want a start date is that too much to ask? I think its going to be the start of December now because if I start after the 14th I won't get paid from there until December and will only get half pay from current job so won't be enough so will need to make it so I get paid properly with no month where I'm short, particularly as my Christmas presents need to come out of Novembers money, extra pay in December doesn't really help there.

This week I have stuck to only having one snack a day, that was my rule for this week and if I broke it I had to put some money in a jar, but haven't broke it yet (theres still time) I decided to take it step by step so haven't worried about my meals etc just focussed on the snack thing for a week. Next week I will focus on the snacks again but adding in that I have to drink 2litres of water as well and if I break both rules in a day I have to pay double into the jar. I figured doing it that way will keep me going on the other rule when iv broken one instead of just saying iv done bad today I'm just going to be naughty all day. Also with the snacks one if I have 3 snacks in the day I have to pay for the other 2 not iust pay once. It seems to be working so far.

I can't believe that they are messing you around with this job, sometimes I don't think hr no their arse from their face. If I was u I would call them and say do u want me or not. 

Been sleeping better but still waking up tired, I went to sleep at about 10:15 last night and woke up at 10:45 this morning. I think its just part of the fibromyalgia, I need to make sure I'm resting enough or it will start making me in pain all the time again and that's the last thing I need.

Do u have any plans for the weekend? Xx


----------



## MomWife

I was having a little bit of breathing problems over the weekend and yesterday. I am fine now. I see my asthma nurse next Thursday. I guess I was having problems due to the weather since it is sort of cool now. 

Well that would good if you do start in December. That is a great idea about snack a day. I am starting off with no snacks for 2 weeks! I hope I can do it. It starts today. How are you doing so far with one snack a day so far? Did you put any money in the jar yet? I worked out for an hr today but i wasn't walking as fast since of the breathing issues.

I don't know what is going on with hr. I don't care at this point, if they call me for an interview well good, if not oh well. The preschool teacher said that she didn't think they would have to interview me since I have been volunteering there for like an year now. 

My mom's birthday is today! She is 68 yrs old. I told her that dh and I will bring over the girls this Sunday so she can spend some time with all of us. I still don't know what I am going to get though. :shrug:

How have you been sleeping now? I hope you didn't wake up tired. I hope you been doing ok with the pain and everything else. So you know how I spent my weekend, on the nebulizer every 4 fours since I did not want to take thet steroid pills. 

All this week the students at the school wear different things. Yesterday was jersey day, today is glasses day. My DD's wore some funny halloween glasses that all the kids loved and adults too!:haha: Tomorrow is backwards day, Thursday is hat day, and Friday is hat day. I know what my oldest daughter is going to wear for hat day but not my youngest. 

I am on CD 13. Will chat later, about to volunteer at the school. :hugs: Did I miss anything interesting that happend with you?:flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Eugh I just wrote loads then my mum rang and it all disappeared :-(

Must have been a nightmare with ur breathing I'm glad ur feeling better, can't be anything worse than the feeling u can't breathe must be terrifying. I hope they can do something other than steroids for u. I used to work on a respiratory ward n megs seems to work wonders.

Friday I went to my neighbours and we got a little drunk lol. Was great because I haven't socialised with people other than work friends n family for years so just talking nonsense to someone was great. I did blurt out to one of them that we r going to be trying though but iv been dying to tell someone for ages. Saturday I went dress shopping but couldn't find anything so ended up ordering 2 online and I just hope one fits.
I have a busy week this week. It's my sil due date today so hoping baby will be here this week but it means I have to do 3 nappycakes for her by the weekend. Iv also got to do my mums birthday cake, then drive up on Friday stop off at brothers to drop present and cake off and see little one if he's here, then Saturday I have to go back round to set up for the birthday party and then were out for my mums hen do. Il be exhausted by Monday. 

Sounds like a fun school ur kids are at, but I bet it causes parents a whole lot of hassle lol. But anything for the kids hey.

Iv been in a bit of pain today but I'm still not feeling like iv actually slept when iv had 8 hours so that's probably got something to do with it. Plus iv been slacking with my physio but still doing it a bit just need to get my ass into gear again. Plus iv been doing more sit down jobs at work which isn't helping ky back. Still not half as bad as it used to be.

The one snack a day went fine and I stuck to it, I'm now doing one snack and 2 litres of water which is going fine, no money in jar yet!! Next week will be worse when I have to make sure I have 3 portions of fruit or veg a day, that's where Il start putting money in but its all working towards a healthier me, if I can do it all one week at a time it will be easier. I lost 1lb which isn't great but better than nothing. Good on u for still exercising even with ur breathing problems u really do have the motivation. Now u need to put that motivation into eating better, we are pretty much the opposite, share ur motivation for exercise and Il share mine for not cheating with food lol. I had chocolate for my snack earlier and I swear iv had a pain in my stomach ever since. 

Iv been reading a lot on fertility friend about fertile windows etc. All seems pretty straight forward but I no I'm not going to be able to do bbt all the time and that seems like the most reliable method of pinpointing when u ovulated. Il start trying it all next week but as my body will be coming off the zoladex I'm expecting it to be all over the place. I'm not going to make a huge deal about it though, I have 6 months before I absolutely want to be pregnant so can take a relaxed approach for 3 months first. 

Well I have to make tea so I will look forward to hearing ur feeling better xxx


----------



## MomWife

I got great news! The lady finally called me today about the position the school. She told me that tomrrow is the last day that they wll be interviewing for the position. I told her I couldn't do tomorrow but I could come to the interview on Monday. She said you have been referred to us since the principal thinks you will be a good fit there since you have been volunteering since last school year. She also asked me if she come to pick me up tomorrow would I be ready. I laughed at her and I said yes I would be ready. I can not believe that she will pick me up tomorrow and take me back home. This isa great day for me! I hope the interviewwil go great! I will let you know what happened tomorrow. Now I won't be depressed sitting at home. Now I just have to get the job and b on the job for whileand hoping that somebody will call me to have an interview at an hospital or clinic! Then I wold be very excied. The only thing that is stopping me from healthcare employersto call me since I have not worked in a long time. This will also stop me from snacking on junk foods! LOL!!

I hope when I go to see my asthma nurse something will help. Today no problems except for when I was walking up/down the stairs. 

It seems like you had a great time with your neighbor Friday. It is always great to socialize with people. In my case I socialize with kids!:haha: I hope when your dresses arrive that they will fit. Awwww, I hope the baby will be healthy and just sooooooo beautiful. You really do have a busy week. I hope you get enough sleep because you will need it. 

How is your pain today? How did you sleep last night? Do you think the pain is getting a little bit better sicne you been off of meds? That is good that you didn't put money in the jar yet! I will keep my FX that the both of us can lose weight. I will be gladly to share my motivation to exercise. Today I didn't exercise since I was cleaning up, cooking and I have to straighten my hair for the interview tomorrow, but tomorrow I will exercise. Cleaning the house was exercise for me since I was sweating. Wow, chocolate for your snack and your stomach was hurting, hmmmm maybe your body telling you to stay away from chocolate or just eat a little bit.:shrug:

I have been keeping up with taking my temps every morning since I get up at the same time in the morning doing the week to take my DD's to school. On the weekends I just set my alarm and take my temp and go back to sleep. Sometimes I go back to sleep and sometimes I don't. I am glad that you have a relaxed approach about conceiving. Monday willbe 3 months for TTC. I will give myself a year and then I will go to the Dr. to see what is wrong. I hope your day went well. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Gosh 3 months already?! Just shows that it doesn't happen with a sneeze for some people lol. I think Il consider myself to be on cycle day 1 on Saturday but won't start temping or anything till Monday as I have too much to do other the weekend. It's not like I'm going to miss ovulation lol. 

Pain is getting slightly worse but iv been doing more sitting down jobs at work and iv changed my physio to the higher level ones so maybe that's contributing I dunno.

Great news about the job, sounds like they are really keen to get u working there, will def give u more experience and hopefully lead to a hospital position.

Still no sign of baby, she's 2 days overdue, today was my guess date so wud be nice to be right lol.

Better get to work now, its so cold outside :-( I hate winter and cold weather need to emigrate


----------



## MomWife

Yea, I would have thought I would have been pregnant my 1st month off. But I was wrong about that! 

I hope soon that you do not have to deal with pain. Hopefully your pain will get better in due time. Will keep my FX for you!

Thank you, I hope it will lead to a hospital position, I would be very happy about that! The interview went well yesterday which I was kind of nervous. She told me that I did not have any problems answering the questions. Now I have to wait until HR call me by the end of next week so I get a background check done and drug test. She said that the background test costs $65 which she said they will pay for it since they want the position to be filled quickly. I was soooo happy after the interview. I kept thanking the lady that picked me up and brought me home. She was also was in the room while I was being interviewed. I think I will start at the ending of this month or the first week of November. 

I know she is ready to have the baby any day now! She have to be anxious to have her baby. Speaking of babies, my friend had her baby girl on Oct 3rd and she went home on the 7th. She told me the reason why she went home early is due to she could not afford few more extra days in the hospital. I told her to be very careful since she can get an infection. I knew that from my sister. She told me she had to get a C-section, I think it was probably because the baby was big. I am going to ask her how much did her baby weigh. She said she found a new happiness with her newborn. Awwwww that is soooo sweet. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My sil has big babies, her first two were 9lb 4 and this one looks like he's going to be bigger lol. 

Great that the interview went good sounds like uv got the job, they are lucky to have u. Great that they will pay for the pre employment checks. 
I called my new job again yesterday and they decided to tell me that they actually don't have all my references, there's still one reference outstanding and they haven't got the reference to cover the time between uni and work. I went mad because no one has thought to ring me and tell me there is a problem, iv been calling for a couple of weeks now and no one has told me, not happy at all, looks like I won't be starting until December. This also makes it more likely that I may be pregnant before even starting working there so they haven't left me in a great situation. 

One of the dresses fits well the other looks terrible. Hopefully it will still fit in 2 weeks lol.

The cakes were a nightmare they fell apart lol got my sil to buy one instead. 

Zoladex wears off today!!!


----------



## MomWife

Wow, those are big babies, at least they are healthy. Did she have her baby yet? 

Thank you! I am sooo glad that I don't have to pay for the checks.:happydance: Yesterday DH brought me some shirts and some flats so when I start I will be wearing new things. I told him that out of every check that I get (which is not that much) I want to buy at least 2-3 things for me. Rather it is some boots, clothing, or stuff that I need for my hair. He said that's ok, remember I have been working by myself for years, I think you deserve to buy some things for yourself since you been at home all this long time. That made my day. I will be able to pay the light and the gas bill with 1 check and buy 2 things and still have a little money left over until next paycheck. 

Yes you are right, somebody should of called you as soon as possible to let you know what is going on. I tell you wannabe professionals can not do their jobs right. I am sorry that the process is taking so long. 

Well at least 1 fits LOL! Just keep away from your fav snacks or don't eat tooo much. Wait a minute, I know I am not trying to give you advice and I don't even follow it :haha:Hopefullt one day I will. I just started back to drinking a lot of water. If I just ate and I am hungry 1 hour later I will just drink some water. I hope I can keep this up. I will remember I want to lose weight before next month since I want to look nice on my birthday! Starting tonight, no eating at night, just drinking lots of water. I will let you know how I am doing with that since I love to eat meals at night. 

Today I am 5dpo and I really believe that we missed this month. Well I will try again next month. 

I am sorry about the cakes, at least your sil got to but 1. I know you are glad that the Zoladex wore off!!! How are you doing? How is your pain? I hope you have been sleeping through the night and not waking up. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

She went into labour this morning but got sent home because the contractions weren't regular enough, I have a feeling she will be back in hospital by now because at 4 her contractions were 15 minutes apart. 

We were out last night and all pretty drunk, unfortunately I let slip that were TTC. I'm so angry at myself for it, I just hope they were too drunk to remember but I'm pretty sure they will remember. My other sil told us that her and my brother r going to be trying for another on from January, felt proper disappointed because I wanted my pregnancy to be mine and not share it with anyone, but Tbh if I was going to share it with anyone it wud be her.

Iv been getting a few stomach cramps but I don't think they are anything to do with anything really, I'm hoping that it doesn't come back, but we will see. 

U def have to treat urself, if uv been relying on ur dh for a while I bet its really nice to have ur own money that u can spend without having to ask first. Me and my oh keep our money completely separate it is what works best for us, some ppl pool their money together but I cudnt see that working for us.

What makes u think uv missed it this month? I hope u haven't. But even if u have next month will be here before u no it. I'm going to start temping tomorrow, I will do my own charts rather than use fertility friend, that way I think it will be more relaxed because I will only really be guessing at when I ovulated so won't be all that 'I ovulate in 3 days' not sure how long Il keep up with it but Il give it a go xx


----------



## MomWife

How is your sil today? I am hoping that she had her baby. 

They probably don't remember sicne you all was drinking but probably someone might have remembered. Did anyone say anything to you yet? I know you have to a little bit happy that you said something since you reaaly want to have a baby, but you don't have to tell them as soon as you find out that you are pregnant. I understand how you feel since when I was in labor in the hospital in 2008 my sister told me that she was pregnant. She kept talking about it and I am like hellllllo I need help someone pleaaaaassssse!! Will this be your brother 1st baby? Any more stomach cramps?

How is your temping going? I missed taking my temp today since I woke up early to go to my gyn appt. Chat later


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They had the baby...10lb 1.5oz.....ouch!!! Really chubby little boy lol, named him Alex. It's their third one lol they r pros now.

I think when I do find out I'm pregnant I'm going to keep it to me, my oh and my boss (for health and safety reasons) for a while, my mum was pretty intense when I told her we were trying so I was like hmmm I'd have 9 whole months of this. I guess it depends when I fall pregnant really. I did originally plan to tell ppl straight away but I think I want it as some time just me and Adam first. Iv also decided that when my labour comes I'm not tellig anyone for a good few hours after he or she is born, i want to savour the family time with me and my new family before my rowdy lot join lol. I think Il also say for the first week just us and then if I can Il drive up to our family and let them all see the baby instead of having them all at mine. 

Temping is going ok, was late doing it yesterday morning because I had a lie in and I'm not sleeping very well so I don't no how accurate it is but I'm getting into the habit of grabbin the thermometer when I wake up and just laying there with it in my mouth lol, just waiting for the first time Adam sees me, he will be like what the hell are u doing lol then Il have to have the birds and the bees talk with him lol. My temps seem a little low but I'm quite a cold person so I guess its normal for me. No cramps yet but I feel just like I used to that I feel like walking on egg shells just waiting for it to start, I really don't want it to take over my life again. We r easing into bd more often lol so far he's had it once a week, which for me is very good lol, I don't want to have to do it every night, when uv been working and tired its the last thing on ur mind.

Have u heard anything about the job yet?

How did the gynae apt go?

Xx


----------



## MomWife

Wow that is a nice big healthy baby!! Awwww yea they are pros now!:flower::baby::happydance: 

I agree with your decision. Do not be in a rush to tell anyone especially if you someone might stress you out. I didn't tell my mom until I was 3 months since I knew how she would be calling me daily and all times of the night to check on me. 

Now I have stomach cramps, would be great if it was a good thing. I am 7dpo today. gyn appt went well. My Dr. said that he is happy that we are TTC and that I stopped taking bcp sicne that was one of the reasons why my bllod pressure was so high. He also said that i don't get pregnant within a year, he will have to run tests on me and dh to see what is going on. According to the hospital scale I lost 4 pounds. On my scale it is only 2 pounds more. I am guessing that I should go with the hospital scale. I will probably keep taking 2 pounds off of my scale if I gain weight. I will have to see when I go to my appt which is Thursday to see my asthma nurse.:shrug:

I haven't heard anything yet about the job. I remembered what the lady told me that HR is very slow and she said I should expect a call by the end of this week or next week. I take it that they will probably call me in the first week of November since it took them this long to call me back to set up a time for an interview. 

How long have we been chatting it up now?? You will end up being my online best friend LOL:haha::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I wud go by ur own scales tbh because they are what uv been using. All scales will be different they will be calibrated differently and they are on different surfaces. its not always about how much u weigh but how much u lose if u no what I mean. Plus it was still probably 2lb because ur weight would have probably been 2lb higher on them scales.

Had my flu jab yesterday :-( sore arm!!! 
Im so tired that I'm seriously contemplating either sleeping on the sofa when I get home or pulling a sickie for the rest of the week just so I can get some decent sleep!!

I think its about 4 months we've been talking now....wow that's ages, particularly when we speak most days.

Cramps are a good sign....fingers crossed they are what they should be. I really hope u do get ur bfp, uv been trying long enough now, its time ur body gave u what u want lol.

Eugh time to go into work again :-( I need to be a stay at home mum lol


----------



## MomWife

Ok that make sense about the scales. Thanks for your input! It seems like I am becoming crazy on my weight and ttc. One or the other will happen and hopefully soon. 

Ouch! I hate getting them flu shots! My asthma nurse will make me get one soon. I guess it's needed since I have asthma. I hope it will lbe a great winter for me without no hospitalizations or breathing problems. My Dr. prescribed me to take some multivitamins since my iron was low. 

Wow 4 months!! That is just alot of wonerful chatting and babbling:haha:
DH is the same way when he comes home from work, He can not call off no more since he used up all of this PTO. He just mentioned yesterday that he wish he didn't use up his PTO since he could of had Thanksgiving and Christmas off. The good thing is that when he work holidays it is double time which is great. I hope you can get some sleep when the weekend comes.

Today I do not have any cramps. They just lasted for a few hours yesterday and stopped early this morning. It would be nice if it was great news!

You would love being a stay at home mom, it is wonderful but of course you would want your freedom from time to time. Like me I do not get any freedom at all. But hey I been doing tis for so many years and I am used to it. I hope you have a great day!:hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think it would be the money thing for me that would be hard if I was a stay at home because I'm used to earning. Plus I would hate to give up my chances of my career, iv worked so hard towards it that I'm very reluctant to give it up. I will have 3 years at home if I decide to take a different career path because I would have to go back to university so that would be nice but wouldn't do that until at least 2017 so iv given the psychology a good try.

Very tired today, I'm already in bed and will be going to sleep in the next 15 minutes will see how I do over the weekend getting lots of sleep and if I'm still to tired Il pull a sickie next week and have Wednesday and Thursday off, will give me time to go shopping as well lol. 

Do u think u dtd around the right time. I'm gettin very impatient already lol, only been waiting 5 days but I wish I would just ovulate already!! Seeing pictures of ky nephew all wrapped up and snuggled in his pram is making it even more difficult. I really would like to fall pregnant this year and tell them all around Feb time but I no the chances of that happening are very low. I no my family will be happy but boy will they be upset that I didn't tell them straight away lol, I think it would be a big give away if I'm not drinking though, think I might have to start having a few times where I don't drink around them or if I'm not pregnant by New year pretend its a new years resolution, think I might say that next time I see them lol then it won't be like ooo bet she's pregnant n just saying it. 

I no iv asked before but I can't remember, do u children know ur trying for another baby?

Yes 4 months is very long, it might not be quite that long but I'm not sure, I think I joined the site in July and posted this a month or so later so probably 3 months maybe, def before my holiday which was end of august. Pretty sure it was after my surgery which was start of July so anywhere in between really lol.


----------



## calm

I'm afraid this thread has long ceased to be an introduce yourself thread so I am going to have to close it. You could open a new thread in TTC buddies, or post in your journals, sorry about that :flower:


----------

